# MBTI Type and Drug of Choice. Drug users ONLY



## TenMac

I'm very much into downers. Alcohol, Benzos (valium, xanax) etc.. I haven't got my hands on enough opiates to enjoy them as much but if I had more I would easily abuse them. Overall, downers make me feel invisible. 

Uppers, on the other hand, often can make me manic. Gives me that superman feeling, my mind and body are at 100% synergy. This can lead to paranoia and bad comedowns so I avoid getting upped as much and only on a comfortable occasion. Out of all the uppers though I like MDMA the best.


----------



## Tridentus

i drink alcohol cos its fun and going mental is what i like to do anyway
i smoke because its relaxing, and its good for when you want to get in touch with your feelings, like when youre doing some internal reflection or doing some sharing
i quit weed because its socially restrictive and makes me sleepy, theres nothing worse than walking through town with weed fuelled paranoia either..


----------



## asbreathingflows

ENFP -
Weed is my preferred 'drug' of choice (if you call it a drug), I smoke (nicotine) but don't really enjoy it anymore - it's more a habit as I'm finally coming to admit, I take mephedrone on a fairly regular basis due to the sheer ease in obtaining it (probably about two or three times a week, sometimes less... a couple of times I've gone on a binge where I've been doing it most days of the week). I dislike alcohol but I get drunk a two or three times a month; in short, if I drink I'm getting drunk :tongue:. I take MDMA on an irregular basis (probably about once every two/three months when it magically appears). I've taken Psilocybe mushrooms twice (and oh my... two very enriching experiences) and would probably take them again in the right circumstances. Tried Salvia a couple of times, wasn't particularly enjoyable; and finally I've dabbled in a few random research chemicals (mainly Piperazines/Phenethylamines) with, by and large, enjoyable results although it's only on very rare occasions that they become available so my experience in this field is quite limited.

Weed seems to go quite well with Ne methinks....


----------



## WNF

I use drugs, but less than I used to. When I have the opportunity I smoke marjuana and I can easily go through an ounce a week, then go without it for weeks. No cravings for it, mostly a boredom/social thing. Better than the meds I was on as a teen. Zoloft, Effexor, Risperidone, Clonazepam. The side effects are worse.
When I was a teenager I drank alot, but I get depressed pretty hard. I guess it's the Feeling part of my personality that keeps me away from the pills and alcohol, and why I like pot. I use it as a spice, not something to build a life around. I have a hard time thinking about it as a drug. Better than alcohol...


----------



## grebarius

I've tried to quit most drugs. I've done every attainable drug, from soft to hard, not too proud of it though. I still smoke weed regularly but take month long breaks a few times a year. I still like to trip once a year or so. Smoked cigarettes for years but currently don't, started and stopped a bunch of times.

Drugs that got out of control for me that I won't do anymore:
opiates, Ecstasy, cocaine, dxm (sucks), alcohol at one point, various pharms

Drugs that I've done a lot but still look back upon favorably:
Weed and psychedelics - only truly enjoy them when i'm alone.


Are there any other INTP's out there with similar stories/preferences? I always thought I was a natural fien and that there were people that just weren't, i've always wanted to figure it out.


----------



## VenusMisty

ENTP--good alcohol, pot when offered, caffeine, have occasionally accepted OPCs, but have stopped smoking


----------



## trentster

hydrocodone, oxycodone, oxycotin, amphetamines, codeine, promethazine, tramadol, zanax, and alcohol all make me feel great. But my absolute favorite is benzodiazepams or diazepams. (valium or ativan) ahhh feels so good... probably cause im really tense and i have anxiety issues. I fucking hate weed and havent tried shrooms yet. I would really like to try mescaline from the sounds of it. Any one have any experiences with that?


----------



## avantgardist

Caffeine, alcohol, nicotone, sugar, cannabis, mushrooms and various psychedelics.


----------



## Promethea

Caffeine!!!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

ENTJ. I-Amphetamine, (speed)
Caffeine,
Nicotine,
Diphenhydramine (not recreationally)

In no particular order. MDMA is real fun when I can get hold of it but its neurotoxic like a bitch so I'm careful with it.


----------



## MoreWobbles

Heroin and weed.


----------



## Abstract Essence

Every type could say Weed, really... Except for heavy J's that dont revel the thought of loosing control. I dont even think of it as a drug. Some of my friends just call it herbal remedy jajaja


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Anorexics should be prescribed cannabis. SMOKE A BLUNT, EAT MOAR


----------



## thisisme

i'm an enfp and i drink occasionally, smoke cigarettes and very rarely smoke pot. in the past i have tried hallucinogenics and ecstasy. i was never interested in anything else...nothing else looked fun.


----------



## Promethea

Abstract Essence said:


> Every type could say Weed, really... Except for heavy J's that dont revel the thought of loosing control. I dont even think of it as a drug. Some of my friends just call it herbal remedy jajaja


I wonder if the fear of losing control thing depends on the individual more. I'm a p, and I can't stand the thought of it.

Anyway, yeah, I have tried many different kinds of drugs, but I didn't like the way it made me feel for some reason or another. The caffeine addiction has certainly resurfaced though. Takes two delicious servings of it, and I feel like a god among men.


----------



## walkawaysun09

ENFJ - Caffiene, Alcohol, THC (If you don't know what I mean, you're a retard).


----------



## lucky

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## murderegina

INFP...marijuana used to be my drug of choice, but I since find it to be too intense and it makes me feel like my thoughts are thinking me. I also use tobacco daily and coffee as well. Adderal too!


----------



## AlexandraH

Nicotine is the drug I use most often. I use alcohol semi regularly, but I don't feel that I abuse it to self medicate like I have done with other drugs. Coke used to be my drug of choice, but I've been clean off it for over a year 

I'm an INFP


----------



## Psilocybin

ENTP. I use nichotin on a daily basis, and THC whenever I can get a hold of it.

However, in the future I've planned to try all sorts of psychedelics. That would be: Any psilocybin containing mushroom, LSD, Salvia Divinorum, ketamine, mescaline, 2C-B, DMT and so on. I've just to meet the right people so I can get a hold of it.


----------



## Psychedaniellia

I'm an ENFJ and I love psychedelics of all kinds... LSD, psilocin, DMT, drugs of the 2c-family, etc.

I just love to explore my mind (and others' minds...) and am very interested in psychology and the creative process.


----------



## Psilocin

Acid is my baby but mushrooms hold a very special place in my heart.

I enjoy everything various opioids and benzos very occasionally. 
Even less common is stimulant use(With the exception of ecstasy). Even caffeine can throw me over my comfortable threshold. I have used Dextroamphetamine and a few other prescription stimulants for funzies though.

My favorites are still the psychedelics. I'm thinking I'll really enjoy mescaline the most, which I've yet to do.
However, I also have this burning disposition for dissociatives(Makes sense, considering how I'm an Enneagram 9). They're just the most uncomfortable experiences I've had, unless I sit there and meditate. Last time I dex'd, I ended up sitting down and meditating for what I thought was 20 minutes.
I came out of meditation four hours later.


----------



## AndrewINFJ

INFJ, my all time number 1 substance of choice is cannabis, as it is very medicinal for me. I also really like dissociatives, psychedelics, and opiates.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

The only thing I do is smoke pot, aside from normal amounts of caffeine (ie: I don't drink meth in a can) and the occasional OTC pain med.


----------



## IAmAnon

I've experimented for a while and have had transcendental like experiences which didn't really end up altering my perspective for the long-term but with short term, definitely. Although I've pretty much come to a realization that all drugs are naturally occurring since these drugs exist in this universe apparently, I'm probably going to cut down on experimentation until I become more healthier again, which I'm currently in the process of. :crazy:

There's nothing wrong with a little experimentation here and there...

I could probably go without trying any again except for caffeine and maybe mushrooms... and maybe Acid once before I die. :bored:


----------



## Neon Knight

ISFP (likely): LSD-25 was my absolute favourite and had quite a bit of it once upon a time many types: microdot was the best and strongest, blotter fun too and much more mellow (unless you take 5ish which just made me have an internal trip and completely retarded, example: forgot name and for hours I'm sure, tried to remember), so were Psilocybe Cubensis (had them once, wish I had much more experiences with that one!), Amanita Muscaria (I'm pretty sure that's what the first time was, would do it again too), Cannabis Sativa/Indica (prefer Indica for medicinal reasons) in plant and hash forms. Accidental fun or coincidental buzzes because of prescriptions: opioids, Xanax, muscle relaxants. If there's nothing else I'll drink a little but not enough to puke, just to relax and socialize. Would: DMT, MDMA (once), Ayahusca, Peyote, Salvia (heard lots of bad things but I think I'm ready to lose my ego). I think that's it lol.


----------



## AndrewINFJ

Tried JWH-081 the other day, I think it's official; my tolerance is way too high.:tongue:
Me and 2 friends smoked about 500mg in total. I do find it very close to cannabis though, looking forward to ordering more. Think I'm gonna try some 2C-E soon as well.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

AndrewINFJ said:


> Tried JWH-081 the other day, I think it's official; my tolerance is way too high.:tongue:
> Me and 2 friends smoked about 500mg in total. I do find it very close to cannabis though, looking forward to ordering more. Think I'm gonna try some 2C-E soon as well.


I hope you're vaporizing that stuff.


----------



## NiDBiLD

LSD, Shrooms, 2cb, DMT. Pretty much anything purely hallucinogenic. Especially LSD, which is my absolute favourite.

I dislike weed and alcohol. Alcohol makes you stupid, and weed makes you unproductive.


----------



## Neon Knight

Hmm. Weed made me very productive combined with caffeine (Jolt!) adding to my theory I might actually have ADD. I do a hell of a better job cleaning the house because I can actually focus and finish what I started rather than my random cleaning (which admittedly after a long time gets things done but it's totally chaotic) and have the energy to finish. I think it's the variety and strength that makes the difference.


----------



## h4zmat

INFP
The three Ms

Marijuana, Mushrooms, and Mescaline.

I smoke pot mainly because it helps with ADD, but it also helps me calm down and sort out my thoughts a bit.

I have a thing for psychedelic drugs, but only the more natural ones. I see them as tools, not toys. When I first took mushrooms I was expecting a purely visual fun trip, needless to say my mind was fucked.


----------



## obz900

INFP

I use Nicotine daily in the form of cigarettes. Alcohol is my fav, although mostly because it's cheaper and easier to get around here than weed.

I have also used marijuana and shit loads of different pills.


----------



## nikkii

INFJ - mushrooms, oxy

I guess I'm a drug user lol, I could say I don't do it often (which is true) my mother is a ex addict so I grow up around all kinds of drugs. The drug world doesn't interest me much, but if I feel like forgetting my problems I will go have fun but I don't like to stay like that for to long, I feel like I'm wasting my life.


----------



## Hardstyler

ENFP
Used to do pot ,MDMA,oxycotin,shrooms my favorite would have to be MDMA. I try my best to stay away from drugs but I still drink for social purposes and nicotine (hookah is too much fun to give up)


----------



## nikkii

I've noticed that It's common for N's to use more, but also isfp's from what I've seen


----------



## Unicorntopia

Back when I used to do them...

INFJ favorites:

1. Aderol - I will never forget that sweet drip. 
2. Pure Crystaline LSD - let liquid set on shelf for 25 years then lick black film on inside fof container. Just a touch of tip of toung is about 3 to 5 hits. Very visual, no back pain, wierd film on skin or flavor in mouth that you would normaly get from paper LSD.
3. Dexromethorphine - Hydrobromide powder or citrate liquid, no over the counter forms with all the other crap in there.
4. Extacy - with upper of sorts, not with downers, boring by itself.

Hate:

1. Opiates - all forms make me feel slightly sick give me insomnia. I feel like I am falling off a cliff constantly and I have to stack pillows all arround me to try and make the feeling go away. 
2. Crystal Meth - tooooooooo adictive! horribly toxic. Its fucking gross now that I think back on it!
3. Ketamine - took me away from love, was boring and there was nothing fun about it

Nowadays I stick to good old vodka and add a redbull if I want to go all out. Drugs are too stressfull on my mind and body.


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> 2. Pure Crystaline LSD - let liquid set on shelf for 25 years then lick black film on inside fof container. Just a touch of tip of toung is about 3 to 5 hits. Very visual, no back pain, wierd film on skin or flavor in mouth that you would normaly get from paper LSD.


I am SO JEALOUS!!! :crazy: 
Ah! I wondered if I was the only one who got that metallic taste from blotter.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Revy2Hand said:


> I am SO JEALOUS!!! :crazy:
> Ah! I wondered if I was the only one who got that metallic taste from blotter.


hehe yeah, that was the last time I did acid. Back in college a friend of mine had an uncle who toured with Grateful Dead. He had a small scope bottle full of liquid and set it on the shelf when he quit. 25 years later he gave it to my friend. I touched it to my tongue twice and he swirled the lid on his tongue like 3 times! During the night another friend found him about to shave his balls in the bathroom. She talked him out of it and managed to get the razor out of his hands! For the rest of the night he kept trying to get naked and tried to take a shit on the stairs outside. He is alive and perfectly fine. He ended up throwing the bottle away... :crazy:

That was a fun night. I saw bright rainbow tracers in a pitch black room.


----------



## noosabar

when I was wee tacker Id put anything and everything illicit in my body (excep alcohol) to see what would happen, swallow, chew, smoke, inject, whatever. Alcohol just leaves me feeling poisoned.
Now its just coffie. Wont touch drugs including pharms. No regrets, I think I just grew out of it, and the fact some friends died and others twisted off into another dimension and never came back. Valuable lessons, and a shite load of fun.


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> hehe yeah, that was the last time I did acid. Back in college a friend of mine had an uncle who toured with Grateful Dead. He had a small scope bottle full of liquid and set it on the shelf when he quit. 25 years later he gave it to my friend. I touched it to my tongue twice and he swirled the lid on his tongue like 3 times! During the night another friend found him about to shave his balls in the bathroom. She talked him out of it and managed to get the razor out of his hands! For the rest of the night he kept trying to get naked and tried to take a shit on the stairs outside. He is alive and perfectly fine. He ended up throwing the bottle away... :crazy:
> 
> That was a fun night. I saw bright rainbow tracers in a pitch black room.


And I thought I was nuts , he's braver than I am if he knew the potency lol. Too much does make you do strange things, I can vouch for that one. The first time was an accident I wrongly measured the potency and took 5 thinking it would be more like 2.5, boy was I wrong. My roomy found me laying on my bed later that afternoon in mid peak sometime after I was trying to figure out my name and he last thing I remember before that was rollerblading trying to find someone. My roomy said we were gonna go for a ride on his motorcycle that night and it was getting cold in the evenings and I was wearing shorts. I don't know how long I spent but I remember being utterly confused as to which went first, underwear or pants and I believe I ended up with boxers on the outside of my jeans at one point and changed several times. The last time was a deliberate one because this was going to be the last time after all. I figured if I was ok with 5 then 7 of another seemingly weak type for the ones hoorah. Me and my roomy both took 7, but he is much larger than I am so I don't know what he experienced. I remember sitting in the bathroom on the toilet next to the sink with a comb and a brush in each hand tapping away at all the things around me like the sink, the toilet tank, etc and hearing tracers every time I hit something (drumming on acid!) that part was cool. He came to get me after a while wondering what the heck I was doing so I don't know now long I was doing that. Later I remember trying to tie my hair elastic with an elastic in one hand and glasses in the other trying to figure out how to put it on with the glasses. Honestly though I'd like one more mellowish trip at 2 hits just to remember the good stuff not just the schizoid ones. lol That's one of the things I love about acid, no fatal dosing, that's why I chose that first. Why...the...feck..would...anyone...throw...that...away...?!? :crazy:


----------



## tree tea

LSD!!!
I will do anything else, but I would also personally like to discontinue everything else (some sooner than others). MDMA, Coke are pure disillusionment. Alcohol is fun, but awful... selfish... (though I've heard this said about tripping (while peaking with the speaker - yikes - who thinks about that dry of a subject AT THE PEAK? -this is that and this is this - who cares? S people...)) thats another topic though.

As far as NF's go, I have two very close NF friends (possibly more - I don't put these labels on people, they gotta tell me)
One gets more scared on pot more than any other human being alive. He likes alcohol and control - INFP, a very charismatic one.
the other does drugs either as escapism or conformism. Escapism on the MDMA and alcohol. Peer related self forcing in the LSD department (You guessed it INFJ). She describes her trips like: Thats sooo hipster.
Drop as much as you like, if you aren't open minded, you're gonna be missing something, whether the trips good or bad.

so not all NF's are psychonauts I guess...
not even all NP's


----------



## Neon Knight

Wow LSD seems to be more popular than I thought, I seriously thought I was one of the few who so thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ćerulean

infj, type 9

Use marijuana on a pretty regular basis and reap its benefits. I enjoy psychedelics of all kinds, preferably acid. Tried it three times. Life-changing shit. I like it. Would like to try dmt.


----------



## halah

INFJ - DMT

beautiful mindfuck, really. goes hand in hand with my over thinking.
doesn't leave me depressed or leave me with a downtime, which is good.

Ecstasy and weed are good, but I don't really touch these anymore. Doesn't help with the on and off depression.


----------



## kallisti

INTP- LSD, mushrooms


----------



## Neon Knight

I'm giving salvia some serious consideration at this point. I think I'm ready to lose my ego.


----------



## Psilocin

Revy2Hand said:


> I am SO JEALOUS!!! :crazy:
> Ah! I wondered if I was the only one who got that metallic taste from blotter.


LOLOLOLOLOL

That's not LSD you're eating.
It's DOx

LSD has no taste. The blotter should just taste like paper.



Revy2Hand said:


> I'm giving salvia some serious consideration at this point. I think I'm ready to lose my ego.


I hope you realize that you don't lose your ego immediately. It's there at the beginning.
You won't remember the loss of ego.
And there IS a re-entry.

Clear out an entire night. You won't want to see anybody afterwards.
Just trust me.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ESFP

Ecstasy
Speed


----------



## Unicorntopia

Psilocin said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> That's not LSD you're eating.
> It's DOx


*gasp*

You mean all that crapy head, body buzz, rubby skin, lacking visual paper crap I ate was not even real LSD. I am shocked! That means I might actually like LSD more than I thought and might possibly give it another try some day. Not likely though.

One can learn alot from these discusion boards. :mellow:


----------



## Neon Knight

Psilocin said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> That's not LSD you're eating.
> It's DOx
> 
> LSD has no taste. The blotter should just taste like paper.
> 
> I hope you realize that you don't lose your ego immediately. It's there at the beginning.
> You won't remember the loss of ego.
> And there IS a re-entry.
> 
> Clear out an entire night. You won't want to see anybody afterwards.
> Just trust me.


Should clarify the taste almost always happened when it's about to peak. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Not likely though. Maybe you know another kind of blotter that has power sprinkled all over both sides, what that is? I'd like to find more info in these DOx's if it is that because it was fun too :happy:
So salvia's not a social thing like most psychs, not surprised it sounds pretty intense and I think I'm gonna tie myself to my chair when doing it so I don't go anywhere lol. It's not a permanent loss just under the effects?



Rosebier said:


> *gasp*
> You mean all that crapy head, body buzz, rubby skin, lacking visual paper crap I ate was not even real LSD. I am shocked! That means I might actually like LSD more than I thought and might possibly give it another try some day.
> 
> One can learn alot from these discusion boards. :mellow:


The paper I used to get was fantastic but the microdot was even better and you need less of it. The two kinds I've had were vastly different, possibly due to setting and one giving me major major gut rot, I had to distract myself the whole time. Whatever they were they all had good duration and visuals and other sensory treats.


----------



## Psilocin

Revy2Hand said:


> Should clarify the taste almost always happened when it's about to peak. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Not likely though. Maybe you know another kind of blotter that has power sprinkled all over both sides, what that is? I'd like to find more info in these DOx's if it is that because it was fun too :happy:


Oooohhhh.
I thought you were saying the metallic taste was from the blotter.
My teeth usually feel like they're growing and my mouth feels odd when I'm hitting my peak. :]



> So salvia's not a social thing like most psychs, not surprised it sounds pretty intense and I think I'm gonna tie myself to my chair when doing it so I don't go anywhere lol. It's not a permanent loss just under the effects?


No. Salvia is NOT social.
Well, you can do it socially. If you do it right, you shouldn't even be aware of your surroundings. 
The ego loss is temporary though. Otherwise, you'd just lay there because "I" doesn't exist to the extent that reality doesn't exist. You _become _the void of awareness. 
(Btw, I have no issues with going to parties on acid. )


----------



## sunblocker

INFP - Caffeine. It makes my thoughts go faster, clearer, just generally better. I can actually carry a conversation. It's pretty cool.
I would like to try LSD, though. It sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Neon Knight

Psilocin said:


> Oooohhhh.
> I thought you were saying the metallic taste was from the blotter.
> My teeth usually feel like they're growing and my mouth feels odd when I'm hitting my peak. :]


I can't remember how my mouth felt but the taste was definitely the clue that the trip was on its way. I've never noticed the taste on the blotter if there was any, I tended to take it with fluids and try not to let it touch my mouth skin for too long (this was before I knew you could absorb it through any kind of skin) because I was afraid I'd weaken the trip. I think I used to feel my hands or other bony parts of my body start to feel funny to the touch right at the beginning too, then the tracers kick in and we're off lol.



Psilocin said:


> No. Salvia is NOT social.
> Well, you can do it socially. If you do it right, you shouldn't even be aware of your surroundings.
> The ego loss is temporary though. Otherwise, you'd just lay there because "I" doesn't exist to the extent that reality doesn't exist. You _become _the void of awareness.


What would you suggest for dosage for the first time despite my extensive experience with acid? When you lose your ego, does it have a lasting effect on you afterwards?



Psilocin said:


> (Btw, I have no issues with going to parties on acid. )


Oh I don't either, did that loads of times and it was awesome, though I also loved doing it on my own and doing the things I wanted like listening to music, watching cool videos, starting at the pics or posters that were really fun to look at on acid, that sort of thing. I find it to be an excellent social drug, like mushrooms.


----------



## TheChris

> What would you suggest for dosage for the first time despite my extensive experience with acid? When you lose your ego, does it have a lasting effect on you afterwards?


Depends. If you're getting extract from headshops, like, 30x, it's probably equivalent to a real extract of about 5x. I'd suggest not going over 12 mgs. Note: you'll need a bong. The smoke is harsh, very harsh. And a torch lighter. The vapourizing temp of salvinorin-a is somewhere around 700 Celsius. Get a bong, torch lighter it keeping the flame on it for a long time, then inhale and hold the smoke for as long as you can, hopefully at least 30 seconds. *Have someone with you!* this is very important. One because salvia trips go downhill when you're alone, or even with someone. Bad trips are more common on salvia than any other entheogen, even more so than DMT.


Mind you... you're and ESFP, you'll probably coast through it and go "YAY!" on the other side.

Extensive experience with acid... does that mean you've done acid a lot or you've tried high doses of acid? Salvia is nothing like lucy, it's.... so much more.


Also, you cannot possibly experience a loss of ego without it affecting you forever afterwards. Not necessarily a bad thing. You experienced a similar thing the first time you tried psychedelics. It changes how you look at the world.


To Rosebier: acid isn't very visual compared to other psychedelics. For me anyways, as well as the few others I have talked to about it.



Now, to the question!

INTP-
All psychedelics are my soul and purpose. On my own, in search of personal revelation and truth. Not so much for pleasure, though it is certainly a huge part of it.

Mescaline
Psilocybin
LSD
2C-E
Voacanga
5-Meo-DMT
DMT
Ayuhasca (same as DMT, but profoundly different as well)


Favourites are, by far, mushrooms and mescaline. Mescaline is superior to any drug on this planet...


I appreciate stimulants, but stay away from them because they're expensive and addictive. They help streamline thoughts and get me off my lazy INTP ass though. Of those, I like Caffeine, betel and modafinil the most

Alcohol has its place, but I hate how cheap of an experience it is. It's good to drink with people you don't know though, it gets rid of some of the damnable social awkwardness. Doesn't help the obliviousness though.

Weed used to be a daily thing, but never a social thing. I get.... THE FEAR! If any other potheads have experienced people running away or clamming up and shifty-eyeing for nights at a time... they know THE FEAR! THE FEAR! is the worst paranoia you can ever imagine... worse than any bad trip I've ever had.

Coke/meth/crack are all things I stay away from.

Opiates are again, cheap. I am happy for absolutely no reason. Oxys can be nice when you're chilling and bored at home. Lay on the couch with 50 mgs of that and listen to music. It'll be the most serene experience of your life. Actually, don;t. Stay the hell away from opiates. ESPECIALLY you ESFPs. Opiates are bad news bears for ESFPs... just sayin'


----------



## Diphenhydramine

I love this thread. So just post again: amphetamines amphetamines amphetamines!

conversely I actually enjoy DPH (on a practical scale - not used it recreationally ... yet.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Type:* so-called INTP

*What drugs have you taken:*

Caffeine, nicotine/tobacco, Strattera, ethanol, LSD, MDMA, DXM, DMT, cannabis, mushrooms, Opioid-synthesized medication...

*What drugs do you take now:*

Alcohol (every so often), Caffeine (almost every day), Mushrooms (rarely), Nicotine (when I'm really drunk), Strattera (for ADD), tobacco (every so often, for the hookah)...

*Favorite Drug:*

LSD or Psilocybin or Caffeine

*Least Favorite:*

Nicotine 

*Most used:*

DXM (as a youngster) and Cannabis and Caffeine


----------



## SyndiCat

My type is uncertain. I was typed as INFP, and ISFP, and INFJ, now ISFJ. 
My drug of choice used to be Hashish, now it's Valium Oxazepam.


----------



## Neon Knight

TheChris said:


> Opiates are again, cheap. I am happy for absolutely no reason. Oxys can be nice when you're chilling and bored at home. Lay on the couch with 50 mgs of that and listen to music. It'll be the most serene experience of your life. Actually, don;t. Stay the hell away from opiates. ESPECIALLY you ESFPs. Opiates are bad news bears for ESFPs... just sayin'


Waaaaay too late on that one :tongue: not because I wanted to really, but as either legit or self medication. Never had addiction even taking everyday as prescription and I'm not talking codeine or morphine like weak opiates either. I agree it is a serene experience if you take enough, plenty of good music has been made on opiates and I understand why. Never got into any "coke music" or don't know enough to make a reference. Drugs of most sort seem to be inspiring for artists/musicians and quite helpful to enjoy those arts as well.

EDIT:


TheChris said:


> Depends. If you're getting extract from headshops, like, 30x, it's probably equivalent to a real extract of about 5x. I'd suggest not going over 12 mgs. Note: you'll need a bong. The smoke is harsh, very harsh. And a torch lighter. The vapourizing temp of salvinorin-a is somewhere around 700 Celsius. Get a bong, torch lighter it keeping the flame on it for a long time, then inhale and hold the smoke for as long as you can, hopefully at least 30 seconds. *Have someone with you!* this is very important. One because salvia trips go downhill when you're alone, or even with someone. Bad trips are more common on salvia than any other entheogen, even more so than DMT.


Probably had to be from one of those. They have litle tiny baggies I assume with correct doses. I usually use a bong without water so i guess I'll have to try something different this time. I generally don't smoke much so I don't need it and I really really REALLY hate the smell of bong water, especially spilt. I wish I had a vape that would make things so much better. Crap I don't know anyone who would to that. DMT give bad trips? Damn that was one I would have liked to really try (not exactly findable at least not by me).



TheChris said:


> Mind you... you're and ESFP, you'll probably coast through it and go "YAY!" on the other side.


You're just itchin for an ESFP style bitchin aren't you :wink:?



TheChris said:


> Extensive experience with acid... does that mean you've done acid a lot or you've tried high doses of acid? Salvia is nothing like lucy, it's.... so much more.


Both. I prefer mild trips though because you can do stuff, whereas the heavier ones I just went inside myself and forgot who I was. Playing drums in the bathroom was cool though lol. 



TheChris said:


> Also, you cannot possibly experience a loss of ego without it affecting you forever afterwards. Not necessarily a bad thing. You experienced a similar thing the first time you tried psychedelics. It changes how you look at the world.


Good that's what I was hoping for. Yeah it sure did! For the better too and I hear that a lot from other people have too and it just lasts and lasts, hopefully permanently too.


----------



## Unicorntopia

TheChris said:


> Weed used to be a daily thing, but never a social thing. I get.... THE FEAR! If any other potheads have experienced people running away or clamming up and shifty-eyeing for nights at a time... they know THE FEAR! THE FEAR! is the worst paranoia you can ever imagine... worse than any bad trip I've ever had.


I get that too that's why I quit. Do you know what that is or why we get it? Is there a common thread between people who get it?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

MikeAngell said:


> My type is uncertain. I was typed as INFP, and ISFP, and INFJ, now ISFJ.
> My drug of choice used to be Hashish, now it's Valium Oxazepam.


Did you take a different drug every time you tested?


----------



## TheChris

> I get that too that's why I quit. Do you know what that is or why we get it? Is there a common thread between people who get it?


I've had some people suggest it's linked to Si. We lack the ability to observe the external world, but we know stuff is happening, we just can't pin it down... boy does that suck.





> You're just itchin for an ESFP style bitchin aren't you ?


My best friend and erstwhile girlfriend is an ESFP and it's so fun to mess with her head. You get so defencive and your anger is always so.... cute.



> DMT give bad trips?


DMT doesn't give so much bad trips as "OH MY GOD, GOD HAS SPOKEN TO ME AND I HAVE FOUND MY PURPOSE IN LIFE!" Or, in worse cases, "I HAVE BEEN IMPREGNATED BY SATAN, AND THE ONLY WAY TO REMOVE THE FOETUS IS BY QUESTING TO FIND THE SPIRITS OF MY NORSE ANCESTORS!"

DMT is a profoundly beautiful experience, but it's also an incredibly powerful one. You will be taken to Australia (anyone? Anyone? Heaven and Hell? Huxley? ANYONE???) and see the kangaroos of your mind. Salvia tends to be a more stressful experience. It's a lot more of a drug which takes your hand and says "YOU ARE GOING HERE!" and you're dragged along, even if you don't want to be there.

Another reason for the other person, when you take the second hit, or perhaps even first one, you will lose control of your body, and unless you have someone to ease your bong down to the ground.... it will break.

Most fun I've had on acid, I tripped with my friend, we broke into a tennis centre, where we were attacked by a pair of foxes (yes, they were really there) who had taken up residence in the building. Then we went home and watched Fight Club! AHHHHH


----------



## TheChris

> I get that too that's why I quit. Do you know what that is or why we get it? Is there a common thread between people who get it?


Further response, I refer you to this: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html


(Not saying you have a PD, but it's an interesting theory to extrapolate from)


----------



## Ti Dominant

I used to drink alcohol of all types (before I overdid myself and got gastritis). So I'm out for a while until I can heal a bit. 
So if at all, I might just drink very on and off. 

But I do 'want' to try other less serious drugs like pot, even if I'm not big on smoking. 
So, I don't really do much drugs, but I would ideally. I just don't. I have no reason not to. 
Being an INTP, I'm very open to new experiences. I just only really enjoy alcohol so far. 

And FTR: cigarettes are gross. I do like cigars, though (which I haven't smoked in soooo long). 
I would be open to most drugs other than "hard drugs." Fuck that shit.


----------



## TheChris

Define hard drugs mon ami. I wouldn't consider psilocybin, lysergic acid or mescaline to be hard drugs, but many would. I don;t consider Adderall a hard drug, but many would. So what is a hard drug to you?


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> I get that too that's why I quit. Do you know what that is or why we get it? Is there a common thread between people who get it?


It's because of the fact that illegal sources of cannabis have had the CBD bred out of it essentially these days because that's a;; the growers care about and they know nothing about the other cannabinoids being essential, plus they're in it for profit so they don't care. Now all is left is high THC and when that happens, there's no CBD to reduce the negative effects of THC, you get major paranoia and anxiety attacks which could have been avoided either by legalization which would promote different strains for people's various preferences or by sticking to indica or hybrid strains.



TheChris said:


> My best friend and erstwhile girlfriend is an ESFP and it's so fun to mess with her head. You get so defensive and your anger is always so.... cute.


lol you're not the first to actually say that, my defensiveness tends to be quite mild and for going-along-with-it-for-everyone's-amusement, more often than not, unless it's a really really seriousl offence, well then I'll open up a can of whoop ass :tongue:



TheChris said:


> DMT doesn't give so much bad trips as "OH MY GOD, GOD HAS SPOKEN TO ME AND I HAVE FOUND MY PURPOSE IN LIFE!" Or, in worse cases, "I HAVE BEEN IMPREGNATED BY SATAN, AND THE ONLY WAY TO REMOVE THE FOETUS IS BY QUESTING TO FIND THE SPIRITS OF MY NORSE ANCESTORS!"


Precisely why I'm interested lol it sounds so intense.



TheChris said:


> DMT is a profoundly beautiful experience, but it's also an incredibly powerful one. You will be taken to Australia (anyone? Anyone? Heaven and Hell? Huxley? ANYONE???) and see the kangaroos of your mind. Salvia tends to be a more stressful experience. It's a lot more of a drug which takes your hand and says "YOU ARE GOING HERE!" and you're dragged along, even if you don't want to be there.


Huxley's Doors of Perception? I've been meaning to read that, I've only read Brave New World so far.
Aid was kind of like that for the people I knew but I was able to control it, I'm guessing you're also one who has complete control when on acid too. I just get that impression.



TheChris said:


> Another reason for the other person, when you take the second hit, or perhaps even first one, you will lose control of your body, and unless you have someone to ease your bong down to the ground.... it will break.


Ahhh I plan to tie myself to my computer chair or another comfy one and my bong is rather amazingly sturdy, I've dropped it several times on way harder surfaces than this. I've broken other things like glass pipes though and it sucks :sad: Sounds like it hits right away though, that's interesting.



TheChris said:


> Most fun I've had on acid, I tripped with my friend, we broke into a tennis centre, where we were attacked by a pair of foxes (yes, they were really there) who had taken up residence in the building. Then we went home and watched Fight Club! AHHHHH


lmao oh I got several good ones myself also involving me and other people doing stupid things in the dark but very much fun :happy: At the end of one party I had me and the remaining other 2 that were awake by morning watched Nice Dreams and it was really messed up from what I remember. I watched it again more recently and I was like "I don't remember most of that". All I remembered was a talking fish. lol


----------



## Unicorntopia

TheChris said:


> I've had some people suggest it's linked to Si. We lack the ability to observe the external world, but we know stuff is happening, we just can't pin it down... boy does that suck.


My Si is my 8th function which means almost %100 unconscious. Also, I am fine if I am by myself, but if I am with people I get paralyzed. If I let myself say what comes to mind, it sounds really "out there." I feel that I get too connected to the other people and it is scary to have the exact same thoughts and feelings as someone else, because you end up feeling so much love you don't know what to do with it, which is cool if its you and a romantic partner but not if it is anyone else, and/or because I find it sometimes difficult to come up with new places for thoughts, ideas, and conversations to flow if we are on the exact same page. It is almost as if the feeling of being so connected was so cool we can't think of anything else but that and big brain fart happens, which then leads to boredom, which I cannot stand, and then social anxiety because the entertainment has left. 

I enjoy being around other people who are high when I am sober, because I like being closer and more on the same wave length than most people do sober and so I already operate on that level and can get there easily. The other person gets there more easily when they are high. They come to my level. I can interact with a certain person for years and have troubles explaining myself and getting them to understand me but as soon as they get high, they actually _hear_ me. 

This closeness stuff could possibly be in my case due to being a type 4.



TheChris said:


> Further response, I refer you to this: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html
> 
> 
> (Not saying you have a PD, but it's an interesting theory to extrapolate from)


Yes I think I do some more Ni Ti loop stuff when I get social anxiety. I notice all the stuff with NiFe and then retract when I get scared and go on NiTi loops. 



Revy2Hand said:


> It's because of the fact that illegal sources of cannabis have had the CBD bred out of it essentially these days because that's a;; the growers care about and they know nothing about the other cannabinoids being essential, plus they're in it for profit so they don't care. Now all is left is high THC and when that happens, there's no CBD to reduce the negative effects of THC, you get major paranoia and anxiety attacks which could have been avoided either by legalization which would promote different strains for people's various preferences or by sticking to indica or hybrid strains.


This is what I have heard and what I think is the most likely culprit.


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> I feel that I get too connected to the other people and it is scary to have the exact same thoughts and feelings as someone else, because you end up feeling so much love you don't know what to do with it, which is cool if its you and a romantic partner but not if it is anyone else, and/or because I find it sometimes difficult to come up with new places for thoughts, ideas, and conversations to flow if we are on the exact same page. It is almost as if the feeling of being so connected was so cool we can't think of anything else but that and big brain fart happens, which then leads to boredom, which I cannot stand, and then social anxiety because the entertainment has left.
> 
> This closeness stuff could possibly be in my case due to being a type 4.


I can easily relate to this, I thought I was weird till I hear others say the same thing similar. I'm not sure about the brain fart and after part though. I also have social anxiety pop up on me by surprise every once in a while which is a contrast to how I am most of the time, hell I love to randomly talk to strangers often enough but some days I can't even talk to my own family or friends, it's like one extreme to the other.

It could be, I also have 4 in my tritype.



Rosebier said:


> Yes I think I do some more Ni Ti loop stuff when I get social anxiety. I notice all the stuff with NiFe and then retract when I get scared and go on NiTi loops. [/quote
> I wish I was astute enough to notice these things then I could add to this :sad: Maybe when I'm more familiar with the functions in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosebier said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have heard and what I think is the most likely culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> I had already started having anxiety problems at one point then I started getting Jack Herer and Haze strains and a lot of times I eventually noticed that my anxiety seemed to be worsened so I switched to indica strains and everything was fine, even hybrids are good. I only was interested in the sativas only strains when I didn't know about such things as the balance between CBD and THC. It's too bad that on the street you never know what you're getting then this could all be avoided.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unicorntopia

Revy2Hand said:


> I had already started having anxiety problems at one point then I started getting Jack Herer and Haze strains and a lot of times I eventually noticed that my anxiety seemed to be worsened so I switched to indica strains and everything was fine, even hybrids are good. I only was interested in the sativas only strains when I didn't know about such things as the balance between CBD and THC. It's too bad that on the street you never know what you're getting then this could all be avoided.


They are legalizing for medical use more and more so my guess is in 10 or 20 years we will be able to go to the doctor and get it for all kinds of mental issues such as anxiety and ADHD. When it is legal we will know what is in it. It will be for health as opposed to being viewed as evil. If you read up recent studies it actually has tons of super healthy phytochemicals that prevent cancer and whatnot.


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> They are legalizing for medical use more and more so my guess is in 10 or 20 years we will be able to go to the doctor and get it for all kinds of mental issues such as anxiety and ADHD. When it is legal we will know what is in it. It will be for health as opposed to being viewed as evil.


I'm not so optimistic as I think like the prohibition of alcohol was quickly reversed and I can just see finally someone would make it completely legal and the next one or someone else down the line will reverse it. If they sold it like alcohol you'd know what was in it too, ideally.



Rosebier said:


> If you read up recent studies it actually has tons of super healthy phytochemicals that prevent cancer and whatnot.


Oh I know, THC is tumourcidal as well. If I could eat lots of it every day I would :crazy: Right now I'm stuck with hemp seed and oil for healthy edibles. Hmm Colbert is talking about that right now coincidentally...
...or is it?


----------



## ruskipatson91

INTP
Psychedelics are my favorite
psilocybin being number 1


----------



## Psilocin

Revy2Hand said:


> I can't remember how my mouth felt but the taste was definitely the clue that the trip was on its way. I've never noticed the taste on the blotter if there was any, I tended to take it with fluids and try not to let it touch my mouth skin for too long (this was before I knew you could absorb it through any kind of skin) because I was afraid I'd weaken the trip. I think I used to feel my hands or other bony parts of my body start to feel funny to the touch right at the beginning too, then the tracers kick in and we're off lol.


Lol, hell yeah.
I know that feeling, like the sides of your fingers are melting. 


> What would you suggest for dosage for the first time despite my extensive experience with acid? When you lose your ego, does it have a lasting effect on you afterwards?


If you do it right, you'll only need 10x or 20x. Keep in mind that salvia has a reverse tolerance as well. The more you do it, the more it effects you.
You'll want to clear out the rest of the evening. If you have an intense trip, you won't want to see anybody. I've heard of people having lovely afterglows after breakthrough experiences, but I've never been lucky enough for that... All of my experiences with salvia have been horrifying.


> Oh I don't either, did that loads of times and it was awesome, though I also loved doing it on my own and doing the things I wanted like listening to music, watching cool videos, starting at the pics or posters that were really fun to look at on acid, that sort of thing. I find it to be an excellent social drug, like mushrooms.


I can't handle mushrooms around people, unless it's an extremely chill environment. I tried going to a party and sat there, staring at shit. People came into the garage and flipped the lights on and off, over and over. Totally fucked with my head- The vibe changed, completely. We decided to GTFO. Mushrooms have always had a more-earthy feel to me.
Honestly, I prefer mushrooms. I can handle them better. The heightened emotional state is something I've learned to have fun with. My mind spinning off on tangents that could end very badly, I have a problem with, which is why I avoid high doses of LSD.

For your digestion, a trip report after my first salvia breakthrough:


> I'm about to tell you what happened to me yesterday evening. I'll start out with a bit of a preface with a bit of my previous experiences with psychedelics to show you how it compares to other substances. You'll be quite amazed at how powerful this plant truly is. It's extremely intense.
> 
> Now, to get on with it, I'm slightly experienced with psychedelics. I started out with Salvia, actually, but I never obtained a "Breakthrough" experience. An experience that catapults you into a different reality, completely forgetting you even smoked said plant. This experience is extremely intense. Of the salvia extracts, I've done 5x twice, 20x three times, and 40x twice. I will also mention that salvia has a reverse tolerance. Meaning, the more you do it, the more it effects you. Aside from salvia, I've dropped LSD once(It was truly amazing. I've been wanting to do it again since but it's extremely difficult to find). Two hits, then two more hits three hours later. I've also done psilocybe mushrooms three times. My first time was a 2.5 gram trip, second 3 grams and third was six grams. The last blog post was actually of my first mushroom trip.
> 
> I'll get on with it. I'd never had a breakthrough experience with salvia. Most I've ever felt with it is a feeling of intense body gravity, sweating and mild hallucinations(objects melting, bending, etc). Every time I've had salvia, I had a trip sitter just in case I did have a breakthrough experience. This time, I had two trip sitters.
> 
> I packed the entire bowl with pure 20x extract of salvia. I lit my torch lighter and sucked in the hardest hit I could. I held it and felt it coming on and as it was coming on, I felt my body weight increase and sweating and though "Aw, same thing again. Another 40 dollars wasted." and I let go of the smoke. As I was saying to my sitters "Now that's how you hit a bong", I blacked out. I awoke and I was four or five years old, not remembering the substance I had just taken a hit of. As a matter of fact, I WAS four years old again. I was walking down a path with my mother and ran off because something interested me.
> 
> This is where the trip turned bad. Because of what I did, reality began to shred in two in an upward pulling motion. Imagine Velcro sitting on a table. Now, imagine pulling the top piece of Velcro off and leaving the bottom stationary. That's how these two separate existences were shredding apart. Not only that but the top existence was ME. An enormous me that I was connected with. Notice your finger print. I thought I was the edge of this fingerprint but kept my physical form while being inertly attached to this being which, again, was also me.
> 
> This galactic being(me) was trying to take the me in this physical reality to join it. Pluck me from my physical existence and take me with it into a different unknown existence. I came to the conclusion that my existence in this reality was but the blink of an eye to the "Real" me, which was this immense being. I was convince that the "Real" me created and destroyed my existence if he so willed himself to. Not only this but there were also infinite other "me's" that coexisted in other separate realities.
> 
> Not only this but I was running away. I wanted to continue my existence. I was a scared child, trying to run away from the inevitable annihilation of everything I knew. Each step I took also pulled me into another reality. Realities that were exactly the same as this one but felt different. I ran and ran and ran. Then, I blacked out again.
> 
> When I came to, I was standing, covered in mud with blood running down my right arm. I was still in this "Oh my God!" phase, attempting to get away from what I was so afraid of. I actually hopped in my car and told the girls to get in. I was going to drive off and escape it.
> 
> After regaining my composure, I promptly asked "What in the hell happened?" They said that after my hit, I sat down. Then, I got back up and started to walk. Then, I went into a dead-fucking-sprint and slipped in mud. I fell directly onto a large rock and some glass and lay there for about three minutes. One of the girls came over to see if I was alright. I started pulling at her shirt and told her we had to go(I don't remember any of this, btw. This is what was happening in the real world. Not my trip world.). After that, I guess I ran back to my car and got on my knees and pulled my hands to my face in a pseudo-fetal position. The other girl asked me what was wrong and I grabbed her hand and looked up with the most terrified, "I'm in trouble. Take me away." look that a child could give.
> 
> Now, after I regained my consciousness, I got in my backseat and let one of the girls drive. While in the back, I was still checking myself to see if this was the proper reality where I belonged, if this is where I came from.
> 
> Yes, it's that intense.


This was a few years back, btw.


----------



## SyndiCat

Kilgore Trout said:


> Did you take a different drug every time you tested?


i wish that was it


----------



## Neon Knight

Psilocin said:


> Lol, hell yeah.
> I know that feeling, like the sides of your fingers are melting.


The elbows always mystified me if I crossed my arms and just played with the elbows through a shirt it was so weird, I couldn't tell what was me and what was the shirt if not looking especially lol. Do the DOx's have the same effects? They sound really interesting in any case. I did some reading on Erowid and there's tons of them out there to try.



Psilocin said:


> If you do it right, you'll only need 10x or 20x. Keep in mind that salvia has a reverse tolerance as well. The more you do it, the more it effects you.
> You'll want to clear out the rest of the evening. If you have an intense trip, you won't want to see anybody. I've heard of people having lovely afterglows after breakthrough experiences, but I've never been lucky enough for that... All of my experiences with salvia have been horrifying.


Does the reverse tolerance still happen if you only do it sporadically? I plan to be alone when I do that's for sure, and as mentioned tied down lol.



Psilocin said:


> I can't handle mushrooms around people, unless it's an extremely chill environment. I tried going to a party and sat there, staring at shit. People came into the garage and flipped the lights on and off, over and over. Totally fucked with my head- The vibe changed, completely. We decided to GTFO. Mushrooms have always had a more-earthy feel to me.
> Honestly, I prefer mushrooms. I can handle them better. The heightened emotional state is something I've learned to have fun with. My mind spinning off on tangents that could end very badly, I have a problem with, which is why I avoid high doses of LSD.


I only ever had them in 1g doses, maybe that had something to do with it. I still wanted to bounce all over the place being alone the one time. Advice, don't listen to Primus on shrooms if you're hoping to stay quiet and no one notices your unusual behaviour lol. By the sounds of it I wouldn't have appreciated that experience either. But I have to admit one time on acid at a party we had a strobe light and we put that on in the dark sitting in a room looking at a Pink Floyd The Wall giant poster of the screaming head. I put on NIN's Fixed CD and people were freaking out while I was in bliss lol. NIN + strobe + acid = one happy ESFP
The most acid I've done was 7 and that was my last one and I considered it to be a weak form, especially compared to microdot and whatever that first time was with the pink crystal powder on the blotter. Those were really intense. On way too high doses like that I go right into my head and it's definitely not a social thing like low doses are. Alone was fun too though on small doses. I like the feeling of boundless energy acid and shrooms give. Everything is so much better when you have the energy to do a million things in one night. I was kind of strange in a way though in that the next day I was usually the only one up and ready to go and be functional and be quite happy. I think I accidentally treated my undiagnosed depression back then every time I did it lol.



Psilocin said:


> For your digestion, a trip report after my first salvia breakthrough:
> 
> This was a few years back, btw.


'
Thanks, that sounds so amazing, I'm looking forward to it. :happy: So you remember most everything you experienced? I am hoping that will happen for me otherwise I don't see the point really especially for the cost. Were you functional enough to say, read, write or type? I'm thinking if I do have a bad trip that I'd be looking online for soothing things lol. I usually do a lot of in depth studying before I try something so I know fully what to expect, it really helps.


----------



## Psilocin

Revy2Hand said:


> The elbows always mystified me if I crossed my arms and just played with the elbows through a shirt it was so weird, I couldn't tell what was me and what was the shirt if not looking especially lol. Do the DOx's have the same effects? They sound really interesting in any case. I did some reading on Erowid and there's tons of them out there to try.


I've never had an DOx chemicals. Since they're sold as acid quite a bit, I don't think the experience would be too much different. Just longer, if anything.


> Does the reverse tolerance still happen if you only do it sporadically? I plan to be alone when I do that's for sure, and as mentioned tied down lol.


Get a trip-sitter or two. Just for your own safety. The last breakthrough I had, I almost walked into a bonfire.



> I only ever had them in 1g doses, maybe that had something to do with it. I still wanted to bounce all over the place being alone the one time. Advice, don't listen to Primus on shrooms if you're hoping to stay quiet and no one notices your unusual behaviour lol. By the sounds of it I wouldn't have appreciated that experience either. But I have to admit one time on acid at a party we had a strobe light and we put that on in the dark sitting in a room looking at a Pink Floyd The Wall giant poster of the screaming head. I put on NIN's Fixed CD and people were freaking out while I was in bliss lol. NIN + strobe + acid = one happy ESFP


Oh, hell yeah. That sounds like a fuckin' sweet trip. I should get around to trying shrooms+Primus. 
Shpongle is usually my first choice when I've eaten any psychs.


> The most acid I've done was 7 and that was my last one and I considered it to be a weak form, especially compared to microdot and whatever that first time was with the pink crystal powder on the blotter. Those were really intense. On way too high doses like that I go right into my head and it's definitely not a social thing like low doses are. Alone was fun too though on small doses. I like the feeling of boundless energy acid and shrooms give. Everything is so much better when you have the energy to do a million things in one night. I was kind of strange in a way though in that the next day I was usually the only one up and ready to go and be functional and be quite happy. I think I accidentally treated my undiagnosed depression back then every time I did it lol.


I've only managed to get 4 hits into my system at once. Acid just overwhelms my mind.
I never felt tons of energy with acid though. My thing was the time dilation. Holy shit, I love it. Makes the night feel like it'll last forever.

And I can totally see mushrooms helping out with undiagnosed depression. 

'


> Thanks, that sounds so amazing, I'm looking forward to it. :happy: So you remember most everything you experienced? I am hoping that will happen for me otherwise I don't see the point really especially for the cost. Were you functional enough to say, read, write or type? I'm thinking if I do have a bad trip that I'd be looking online for soothing things lol. I usually do a lot of in depth studying before I try something so I know fully what to expect, it really helps.


I remember most of what happened. 
Function was definitely NOT possible. As a matter of fact, after hitting the ground, I blacked out for a few minutes. My friends said my eyes were still open, I just wasn't doing anything. All's I remember is... Nothing.
Again: Have a fuckin' trip sitter!
You may not have a breakthrough or you may. It's better to be safe than sorry when dealing with this stuff. The problem isn't the actual bad trip. The problem is that you may get up, move around and physically hurt yourself. If you're doin' it right, you shouldn't be aware of reality.


----------



## Neon Knight

Psilocin said:


> I've never had an DOx chemicals. Since they're sold as acid quite a bit, I don't think the experience would be too much different. Just longer, if anything.


I figured as much though I'm surprised at the duration being longer. My first time was extended because I took half like I was told, waited an hour or so took another half, another hour or two later nothing still so I thought, hmmm, maybe I got ripped off, so I took the whole last hit not expecting anything to happen...well!!! I was sure wrong, I wasn't ripped off at all. I think I was anticipating too much, that tends to fuck it up if I remember correctly. My entire trip lasted about 15 hours though because of al the time in between. Boy was I tired by the end. It was Christmas and nothing on tv whatsoever and it sucked. I did manage to draw some stuff, one sheet I still have somewhere. Whatever this stuff was I definitely hallucinated with it and it wasn't a fun one. When I realized it was kicking in was when I was sitting on the floor in front of the tv and the lamp looked kind of odd and the tv got harder to see because it started looking like I had Predator sight. Then I felt like the floor just swallowed me up and I had to shake myself out of that illusion. Then I was looking at shadows on the ceiling from the light and they started moving and I just continued to watch calmly as they started forming things, mostly skulls (that always seems to be a feature of my trips) and then more bones and skeletons were swirling around and they all formed this one giant skull (if you've ever seen the Wall, the part where the flower was gonna swallow Pink and he was so tiny compared, well imagine that but with a skull the size of a house). This skull was kind of ghostly looking too and all of a sudden it came right at me and looked like it was gonna swallow me whole and I just couldn't handle that so I called some people to try and keep myself from going through more of that, like it would have helped lol. I ended up at a friend's house and everything was hunky dory after that and quite fun. The colours I saw were just amazing. She had a painting with all the colours of the rainbow of an abstract face (which I later drew to show her what I saw) and I could have sworn she had coloured contacts in and asked if that was the case and she said no, so I was like hmm...well you're eyes look amazing then lol.



Psilocin said:


> Get a trip-sitter or two. Just for your own safety. The last breakthrough I had, I almost walked into a bonfire.
> Again: Have a fuckin' trip sitter!
> You may not have a breakthrough or you may. It's better to be safe than sorry when dealing with this stuff. The problem isn't the actual bad trip. The problem is that you may get up, move around and physically hurt yourself. If you're doin' it right, you shouldn't be aware of reality.


So tying myself really well by the legs and arms to a chair wouldn't work then?



Psilocin said:


> Oh, hell yeah. That sounds like a fuckin' sweet trip. I should get around to trying shrooms+Primus.
> Shpongle is usually my first choice when I've eaten any psychs.


It was! I wish the rest of them had the guts I did to listen to more than 1 and a half songs lol. If you've ever heard Fixed, it's trippy as hell and made my brain tweak a bit listening to it the first time while completely straight. For your listening pleasure here's the 6 tracks:
























The last one is the one I insisted on hearing, talk about a mind fuck! Hmm considering they called one Fist Fuck they probably could have called this one Mind Fuck and it would have made sense.



Psilocin said:


> I've only managed to get 4 hits into my system at once. Acid just overwhelms my mind.
> I never felt tons of energy with acid though. My thing was the time dilation. Holy shit, I love it. Makes the night feel like it'll last forever.
> 
> And I can totally see mushrooms helping out with undiagnosed depression.


Yeah acid and shrooms of the psilocybe variety apparently affect serotonin. The experience was my sort of proof I had a depression problem for a while before I was ever treated. I love everything about acid lol but trying new things was always fun like going through the woods in the dark trying to follow a path with a few others who knew where they were going. Another thing was skipping, it felt like I was jumping about 10 feet high and the feel of my hair hitting my back when landing was pretty cool too. One of my favourites was when a groupd of us were standing on an overpass and spitting on cars as they went through. This one car stopped and turned around and we all took off and started running in the dark. I heard another chick we were with call out "over here" of something like that so I went following her voice because it was pitch black out there and all of a sudden I dropped what felt like about 15 feet but was actually just into one of those things that transport trucks back down into for reasons I'm not aware of, but I screeched and finally landed feeling all exhilarated afterwards and laughing our asses off. Ahhh good times...



Psilocin said:


> I remember most of what happened.
> Function was definitely NOT possible. As a matter of fact, after hitting the ground, I blacked out for a few minutes. My friends said my eyes were still open, I just wasn't doing anything. All's I remember is... Nothing.


I figured as much by the descriptions of you and others. I'm just biding my time now trying to figure a good time to do it now.
Here's another trippy song that's 23 minutes long in 2 parts:




I loved listening to this one on acid too, in fact after I got this I did every time after that lol.


----------



## TheChris

Oh dear.... no. Tying yourself down would be a profoundly bad idea. Restriction of movement is one of the worst experiences in a psychedelic mindset (not that salvia can really be called a psych, but moving on.)

Another note: all psychedelics affect the sert system. Serotonin active bindings, which most scientists believe primarily to be the 5-ht-2a, 5-ht-2b and possibly 2c receptors in psychedelic use, are antagonized by psychedelics. Anti-psychotics provide their effects by agonizing at the same receptors. You will often find SSRIs being used to "end" trips, which really means lessen the effect, or anti-psychotics to "end" them even more effectively.

I prefer psilocybin to LSD, same as Rusk. Psilocybin tends to be more visual and more earthen, more enlightening to the self. Acid is, as you suggest, much easier to control. This leads to fascinating parts. Visuals need to be coaxed in many cases. the visuals can be greatly intensified through willpower and concentration, and bad trips are far easier to avoid. Thought loops are less annoying and can generally be broken by willing the mind to leave the negative emotions behind.


A friend of mine went to an amusement park on 7 grams of dried cubensis mushrooms...




Ignoring the horrors of that tale, LSD is also a stimulant, which explains the tons of energy and appetite suppression many of you may experience.


I believe Marijuana will be legalized within the next 10 years, at least in Canada. To explain this, the scientific discoveries we uncover in the next five years are predicted to be equivalent to the amount of scientific discoveries we made in the past one hundred years. Consider what we invented in the last one hundred years: airplanes, successful automated transport, nuclear energy, space exploration, in a sense quantum physics... a lot, in other words. Imagine all of that, condensed into five years. Marijuana is already a heated topic over the reasons for it being illegal. If knowledge progresses even a slight amount, we will be forced to legalize it. The public loathes ignorance and falsehood


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

TheChris said:


> I believe Marijuana will be legalized within the next 10 years,* at least in Canada*. To explain this, the scientific discoveries we uncover in the next five years are predicted to be equivalent to the amount of scientific discoveries we made in the past one hundred years. Consider what we invented in the last one hundred years: airplanes, successful automated transport, nuclear energy, space exploration, in a sense quantum physics... a lot, in other words. Imagine all of that, condensed into five years. Marijuana is already a heated topic over the reasons for it being illegal. If knowledge progresses even a slight amount, we will be forced to legalize it. The public loathes ignorance and falsehood


I thought it was already legal there? Or is it only legal in medical use? Or am I just completely off.....


----------



## Neon Knight

I wish!!!! Not even for medical. You have to jump through major hurdles like a 30 some page application and that's if you're lucky enough to find a doc who isn't afraid to lose their license for recommending/prescribing, and you have to get accepted. The only legal source is shite from what I heard and the medical clubs are being busted left and right. It was legal in Ontario for a few months in 2003 till they caught on, too bad no one knew about it...The US is way ahead of us on the cannabis thing, as much as it hurts to say so lol, at least they have state laws, which until today I was sure trumped fed laws.



TheChris said:


> Oh dear.... no. Tying yourself down would be a profoundly bad idea. Restriction of movement is one of the worst experiences in a psychedelic mindset (not that salvia can really be called a psych, but moving on.)


Damn I figured as much.



TheChris said:


> Another note: all psychedelics affect the sert system. Serotonin active bindings, which most scientists believe primarily to be the 5-ht-2a, 5-ht-2b and possibly 2c receptors in psychedelic use, are antagonized by psychedelics. Anti-psychotics provide their effects by agonizing at the same receptors. You will often find SSRIs being used to "end" trips, which really means lessen the effect, or anti-psychotics to "end" them even more effectively.


I used Xanax at times just to get me to sleep then I didn't need anything and I could during the last couple of cycles.



TheChris said:


> I prefer psilocybin to LSD, same as Rusk. Psilocybin tends to be more visual and more earthen, more enlightening to the self. Acid is, as you suggest, much easier to control. This leads to fascinating parts. Visuals need to be coaxed in many cases. the visuals can be greatly intensified through willpower and concentration, and bad trips are far easier to avoid. Thought loops are less annoying and can generally be broken by willing the mind to leave the negative emotions behind.


If I could get more of that I would be so happy. Wow that's hard to imagine that shrooms would be harder to control, I figured it would be the other way around. Ahh I was wondering if I was the only one who coaxed effects by staring at trippy looking stuff or listening to trippy music. It's refreshing to know I'm not the only one who's experienced all this. Most people I did all this with were not the type to analyze such things.



TheChris said:


> A friend of mine went to an amusement park on 7 grams of dried cubensis mushrooms...


:shocked: I'd like that on 1g but I can't imagine 7, I'd be for real bouncing off everything I think, not just wanting to lol.



TheChris said:


> Ignoring the horrors of that tale, LSD is also a stimulant, which explains the tons of energy and appetite suppression many of you may experience.


Oh I ate a whole loaf of bread once. The first time I tried it I had that though, I was in the middle of eating and all of a sudden I was like: "nope...no more for me"



TheChris said:


> I believe Marijuana will be legalized within the next 10 years, at least in Canada. To explain this, the scientific discoveries we uncover in the next five years are predicted to be equivalent to the amount of scientific discoveries we made in the past one hundred years. Consider what we invented in the last one hundred years: airplanes, successful automated transport, nuclear energy, space exploration, in a sense quantum physics... a lot, in other words. Imagine all of that, condensed into five years. Marijuana is already a heated topic over the reasons for it being illegal. If knowledge progresses even a slight amount, we will be forced to legalize it. The public loathes ignorance and falsehood


There's so many obstacles though like the pharma, chem, lumber and such industries, I'm not so optimistic maybe because I don't see it in my own lifetime.


----------



## TheChris

Marijuana is legal for medical conditions. In Quebec, it is essentially legal for any medical condition, and police aren't allowed to ask for proof that you have said condition. Theoretically, you could use this loophole to excuse smoking a joint on the street. But no, it's not legal here yet.


----------



## The Unseen

INTJ, and my drug of choice is LSD. I like to do it every few years, if I can find it. It's hard to get a hold of sometimes. 

Other then that, I seldom drink, but when I do, it's Jack & Coke, and I cannot stand pot. Cigarettes daily, and caffeine (gotta have my dr. pepper & coffee).


----------



## Neon Knight

TheChris said:


> Marijuana is legal for medical conditions. In Quebec, it is essentially legal for any medical condition, and police aren't allowed to ask for proof that you have said condition. Theoretically, you could use this loophole to excuse smoking a joint on the street. But no, it's not legal here yet.


Do you know what's going on with the club busts yet? I haven't heard anything since it happened.


----------



## Trainwreck

Alcohol, period.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Wow. Reading through those last couple of posts of experiences made me realize for real that I am done. It was so fun, I loved it and I don't regret it one bit, but I have no desire to it again. I have learned what I can learn from it. Any more would be repeats. 

Last time I tripped, I was at Terrapin Music Festival in Kentucky. It was off of home grown shrooms. I spoke with Terrapin Queen Goddess all weekend. I did not like her. She had control over the whole farm, was orange, green and earthy, and so hot and dry that she insisted on flooding us in the farm so we could not leave and made us wallow around in 1/2ft deep mud all weekend. Oh, yeah and she insisted that we not have anywhere to use the bathroom except for right in front of everyone else and in the middle of every path, and with the flooding and mud it made it a cesspool of disease that I magically did not catch. She found much entertainment in everyone being on the verge of death and disease. She did not kill anyone to my knowledge, but she sure as hell pushed me to see that we were on the edge. There was this teenage couple near my tent and as I was trying to fall asleep I kept hearing her say things like "I don't want to do it anymore" for like 1 or 2 hours. I wanted go in there and break that guys neck. Another group near by was talking about how some 7-10 year old kid had gotten into his parrents stash and was seen laying in the mud in the woods completely incoherant. Sorry if that was depressing but I like being cozy and comfortable and that bitch sat back on her gluttonous ass while I had to use every ounce of will power I had all weekend to keep me safe and try to keep everyone else safe too.


----------



## The Unseen

Rosebier said:


> Wow. Reading through those last couple of posts of experiences made me realize for real that I am done. It was so fun, I loved it and I don't regret it one bit, but I have no desire to it again. I have learned what I can learn from it. Any more would be repeats.
> 
> Last time I tripped, I was at Terrapin Music Festival in Kentucky. It was off of home grown shrooms. I spoke with Terrapin Queen Goddess all weekend. I did not like her. She had control over the whole farm, was orange, green and earthy, and so hot and dry that she insisted on flooding us in the farm so we could not leave and made us wallow around in 1/2ft deep mud all weekend. Oh, yeah and she insisted that we not have anywhere to use the bathroom except for right in front of everyone else and in the middle of every path, and with the flooding and mud it made it a cesspool of disease that I magically did not catch. She found much entertainment in everyone being on the verge of death and disease. She did not kill anyone to my knowledge, but she sure as hell pushed me to see that we were on the edge. There was this teenage couple near my tent and as I was trying to fall asleep I kept hearing her say things like "I don't want to do it anymore" for like 1 or 2 hours. I wanted go in there and break that guys neck. Another group near by was talking about how some 7-10 year old kid had gotten into his parrents stash and was seen laying in the mud in the woods completely incoherant. Sorry if that was depressing but I like being cozy and comfortable and that bitch sat back on her gluttonous ass while I had to use every ounce of will power I had all weekend to keep me safe and try to keep everyone else safe too.


Wow. That's a crazy story. I've never done shrooms, always wanted to try them, but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Infrared said:


> Wow. That's a crazy story. I've never done shrooms, always wanted to try them, but I'm not so sure now.


Its ok. I really only like doing them with an intimate group of close friends. I like to start out with only them in a "safe camp" or "base" of sorts and then venture out to places like the grocery store, the woods, or some magical shiny path of sorts, and then be able to find my way back to the safe place rather easily. When I went to Terrapin I only knew 1 person and I did not click with any of the other people. That can be pretty hard on an introvert, especially with Fe.

Edit: Oh, and I CAN'T STAND BEING TRAPPED WHEN TRIPPING. It could be anything trapped in a house, in a cave, anytime I cannot follow the pulls of curiosity. Terrapin was a trapped place. We were flooded in and I had no where to relax because of all the wetness and mud and I could not even drink or eat much because I could not go to the bathroom much AND I did not have anyone to talk to - nothing was clicking right. If a person "likes" me it can also make me feel trapped. I hate tripping with people who have crushes on me or when I have crushes on the anyone.


----------



## Neon Knight

Ohh I was on acid one time and this guy kept following me around I mean everywhere, trying to get me to go for a walk with him away from my friends, assuming he thought he could get away with stuff because I was "vulnerable". I was not vulnerable in the least, I have complete control on acid and I tried to get away from this guy and no matter where I went he was right there for hours. That's the day I ate a whole loaf of break btw, I was so pissed off and I guess that's how I dealt with it lol. Anyway, I was so pissed my trip ended quite early and that made me even more pissed off. It really annoyed the shit out of me.

On another note, 1g of shrooms will not have the extreme effects that have been described here. I haven't done a whole lot of them but it's mild usually at that dose and a lot of fun.


----------



## sharoni21

Not too suprised to see a lack of ISTP's actually since I bet you we go through phases of drug use but eventually get tired of them... if i had to choose i would pick E. i smoked weed a lot but only a few times did I truly enjoy it... I don't like feeling not incontrol of my body... oh and i like being buzzed but not wasted ...as alcohol makes me promiscuous


----------



## Neon Knight

sharoni21 said:


> Not too suprised to see a lack of ISTP's actually since I bet you we go through phases of drug use but eventually get tired of them... if i had to choose i would pick E. i smoked weed a lot but only a few times did I truly enjoy it... I don't like feeling not incontrol of my body... oh and i like being buzzed but not wasted ...as alcohol makes me promiscuous


After doing stuff enough times I got sick of it for a while but I'm pretty sure I'd do a lot of that stuff again. The only thing that's ever made me feel out of control of my body was alcohol (it made me worse than I already was). Well that and way too much acid about 3 times. If we're talking about weed I can go either way buzzed or wasted at least I still have control of myself.


----------



## ilphithra

INTJ 

But... err... do tobacco (nicotine) and coffee (caffeine) count as drugs? Because I've been hooked on both since I was 16... :mellow:


----------



## Neon Knight

Definitely. Add sugar to that list too, that's the hardest to stop for me.


----------



## ilphithra

Revy2Hand said:


> Definitely. Add sugar to that list too, that's the hardest to stop for me.


Hmm... I wasn't sure because the topic seemed to revolve around things like weed and other types of specific drugs instead of the most "common" ones such as caffeine, nicotine or alcohol. Hence my (seemingly dumb) question.


----------



## Neon Knight

ilphithra said:


> Hmm... I wasn't sure because the topic seemed to revolve around things like weed and other types of specific drugs instead of the most "common" ones such as caffeine, nicotine or alcohol. Hence my (seemingly dumb) question.


Meh...if it's mind altering it counts. Not dumb at all, most people don't see those as drugs at all, especially sugar, but if you look at the definition for drugs or ask people what they think they are they'll probably say all mind altering substances without being aware of their own choices (often) being drugs because a lot of people seem to be in denial...Hell some people don't see prescription or OTC meds as drugs 



From Wikipedia said:


> "A drug, broadly speaking, is any substance that, when absorbed into the body of a living organism, alters normal bodily function. There is no single, precise definition, as there are different meanings in drug control law, government regulations, medicine, and colloquial usage.
> 
> In pharmacology, a drug is "a chemical substance used in the treatment, cure, prevention, or diagnosis of disease or used to otherwise enhance physical or mental well-being." Drugs may be prescribed for a limited duration, or on a regular basis for chronic disorders.
> 
> Recreational drugs are chemical substances that affect the central nervous system, such as opioids or hallucinogens. They may be used for perceived beneficial effects on perception, consciousness, personality, and behavior. Some drugs can cause addiction and habituation.
> 
> Many natural substances such as beers, wines, and some mushrooms, blur the line between food and drugs, as when ingested they affect the functioning of both mind and body.


Weird they didn't include sugar in the last paragraph, I'd add it but the page is "semi-protected". I dislike the fact it says that recreational drugs are chemical substances though, hello...weed, mushrooms, peyote, cocaine, opium, caffeine, tobacco, alcohol anyone? lol


----------



## Capsicum

Just alcohol for me. I love the fact it amplifies what I'm feeling, and numbs it at the same time. Magic.


----------



## Red Leaf

INTJ - from about ages 18-25 it was cocaine, weed and alcohol. I tried just about every drug available during those years and always came back to blow and booze. During grad school, coke use reached an all time high - it was about a $50-$100 a day habit. I mostly got my shit together after my brother (not an angel by any means) told me I was fast tracking my way to a coffin way too soon. Now, it's just alcohol and weed every now and then.


----------



## cosmic zebra

INFP/ ganja. :mellow:


----------



## pacifythis

Hydrocodone/Oxycodone - 1-2 times a month
Opium - 3-4 times/year
Cannabis - 1-2 times/month but I don't smoke Sativa strains, only Indica strains
Benzodiazapines (Xanax, Klonopin, Valium) - About once a month
Nicotine - Recently stopped smoking cold turkey, before-hand smoked for 3 years daily
Caffeine - once or twice a week. Caffeine just makes me nervous usually.
Also had been prescribed anti-depressants (Effexor, Paxil, Lexapro) from age 16-19 daily.
Alcohol - 1-2 times a month


----------



## DemonAbyss10

moar brewskis pl0x


----------



## Kwaran

ISFJ
Ganja and alcohol


----------



## rockthered101

Booze. Makes me more sociable:wink:. Pot bored me, i want to get out of my head not be stuck in it... Tried some adderall, that was fun but I heard a story from my friend who got addicted so I stopped that. Smoked every now and then, quit now. But I think I like alcohol the best though.


----------



## BioGhost

INTP

Weed every day, salvia once in a while.


----------



## Dunnzo

Unicorn Jizz :tongue:


----------



## Valdyr

INTJ - Caffeine, alcohol, vicodin, occasional weed.


----------



## pretty.Odd

INFP- Weed, sugar, caffeine. I'm not really into drinking. I want to try 2c-b, LSD, and shrooms though roud:


----------



## Neon Knight

pretty.Odd said:


> INFP- Weed, sugar, caffeine. I'm not really into drinking. I want to try 2c-b, LSD, and shrooms though roud:


Good choices and kudos for including sugar and caffeine (I'm addicted physically to NOS right now :sad :happy: Never heard of 2c-b though this must not have been around when I was experimenting.


----------



## Maverick45

YES!! Pschadelics all the way.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

ENTP
Weed, alcohol, and various psychedelics

I dont have to read this thread to know that NTs love their hallucinogens


----------



## Neon Knight

I think people in this forum prefer psychedelics by the looks of it, nice to see *grins*, I don't feel like such a freak of nature now at least.


----------



## XO Skeleton

INTP Mary Jane


----------



## WildWinds

I'm not a regular drug user, but I do enjoy weed and alcohol socially, and I'd be willing to try LSD or shrooms. 

I don't really want anything to do with drugs that are physically addicting. The only exception to that is caffeine.


----------



## vellocent

Seroquel and it is prescribed to me. If not that then: coffee. Alcohol was fun, until I hit 25 and wanted my mind back. I'm an infp and to each their own.


----------



## freyaliesel

I'm ESxx
I love my bud, it is such a fun, social substance.
Mushrooms are probably my favorite, I don't get visuals from them, but the body high is amazing. I used to do acid in college, and I really like it, too, but I've heard such negative things about what it does to your brain that I won't do it anymore.

I did salvia one time, but it was only 10x so I didn't really get much out of the experience, I would like to try it again at a higher concentration, but it's not legal in my state so it's hard to get my hands on. I really want to try Peyote and LSD, at least once. I am getting some wormwood so I can make my own absinthe-type extract, I've heard some really good things about thujone highs.

I'm not a big alcohol drinker. I don't like not being in control of my body, and the judgement impairing really bothers me, as I tend to get kind of whorish, especially with tequila, so I don't get any more than tipsy.

Also, nicotine. I smoke hookah, mostly for the experience and the taste, but the pleasant buzz isn't bad either. n_n


----------



## StandingTiger

I like everything, but I prefer ganja.


----------



## Tootsie

INTP...Meth was my drug of choice but I haven't done that since October of 2000. 

I am a daily chronic pot smoker and I am prescribed Xanix for anxiety. I have never tried extacy and that is the one drug that I still find interesting and would like to expierence at least once. Maybe because it is supposed to bring out feelings which I severly lack or a abre minimun surpress. I detest alcohol.


----------



## aboyeraboyer

INFJ and I'm hooked on that oh so lovely marijuana. That sweet Mary Jane. Oh how I love that girl. If I had some shrooms I'd do those too.


----------



## Cartman

I was trying to find a previous ISTJ post in all this but have lost patience now. The closest I came was a couple ISTP posts so maybe I will be the first? I have to say "back in the day" when I used to be pretty into the drug scene, there wasn't much I didn't try. Though procured by an INTP, I tried many, many psychedelics. But like a diligent ISTJ, I intensively questioned this person about what the drug was, a proper first time dosage estimation, possible negative effects, expected positive effects, duration, pertinently fun activities to do while "tripping," the plan for if something goes wrong and of course, who the trip sitter was for the night. I was never into pain killers, though have tried. Stimulants were ok, but just gave a burst of energy. I, personally, quite enjoyed psychedelics of various types. Naturally, I have used alcohol, caffeine, nicotine and marijuana, but I don't really consider these "drugs" as their effects are often marginal and less noticeable.


----------



## AtheistJesus

@ snail it sedates you, and at higher doses its a psychadelic


----------



## Lettusaurus

entp - yay


----------



## possiBri

ENTP... definitely hallucinogens, specifically shrooms/marijuana.


----------



## Orion

Candy is dandy,
But liquor is quicker.
Pot is not.


----------



## Lettusaurus

and bud, both the plant and the drink


----------



## Neon Knight

I finally tried salvia, not for the faint of hear I must say. Acid is way easier to handle. I'm not done with it though. I have a mission. Not very xSFPish is that


----------



## Pillow

INTJ - pot mostly, but if I smoke for many days in a row my brain gets foggy so I'd rather do it less frequently. Don't like stimulants except for maybe MDMA (is that a stim?). Done shrooms once, but found it a bit weird, I preferred 2CB (except for the body load) as I could make the walls move just by thinking about it. Would love to try LSD but it scares me a bit. Oh and diazepam is quite nice, stops me worrying so much


----------



## AtheistJesus

OPIATES!!! wooo!!!!! liquor is alright too, pot does nothing for me


----------



## Judas

Pot (a couple of times a month) and shrooms (a couple of times a year)..  Alcohol is nice sometimes too, but it's so toxic and too hard a drug in general for me to want to use it too much..


----------



## Indigo Aria

ISTP
Pot.
Looking to try acid or shrooms.


----------



## CoconutSkins

alcohol, weed, and cigs. I'm starting to hate the superficiality of drinking regularly.


----------



## Lieutenant_Chocobo

I do weed and drink booze, though I'm an ass when I'm drunk. I'm currently trying to quit smoking tobacco, lucky me I haven't been smoking that long.


----------



## Romascu

Last drug i took was xanax, left me with a nice case of cognitive impairment.

Been about a year since then and not much has improved.

I have a drug phobia ever since.

I drink 2.5 L of beer once or twice a week, alone--- sometimes i do it in the middle of the day or even morning just to piss off my extroverted roommates.


----------



## Emerson

Nictotine, Alcohol, weed and thats about it shrooms sometimes but not often. Can't stand Charlie, turns you into an arrogant loud mouthed know it all who speaks to fast...


----------



## MadCatter

INTJ. Not a heavy drinker, and drug use is far less common, though likely due to the fact that I don't really get out and make new friends quickly, and get what I can when it happens to stumble across my path. 

But... 

Alcohol
Occasional Vicodin or Tramadol
Weed
DMT


----------



## Fantastic

INTP. Cannabis and caffeine daily. Alcohol maybe once a week. Shrooms a couple of times a year. Occasional Vicodin (seems to be a stimulant for me.) Are introverts more likely to use drugs?


----------



## BioGhost

Fantastic said:


> Occasional Vicodin (seems to be a stimulant for me.)


Lol, at first glance I thought you said Viagra.


----------



## BroNerd

ISTP, alcohol and weed. Very different effects..to be honest, I like weed a lot better but alcohol is more er..prevalent.. in social situations. I like to drink beer but I just like the taste and can do so without getting drunk.


----------



## PrinceinExile

INFP , Weed (not any more), and Caffeine. (Okay the first one isn't a drug it's a plant and the second is a legal drug but still).


----------



## youngandbaroque

Um I dont necessarily know my MBTI type. I suspect IxFP. 
When I was younger I smoked weed exclusively, on a daily basis.
But right now, drinking alcohol socially. 
Sometimes will experiment with harder drugs on occasion, but I tend to stay away from hallucinogens


----------



## Neon Knight

Emerson said:


> Can't stand Charlie, turns you into an arrogant loud mouthed know it all who speaks to fast...


Note to self: "Don't _ever_ try coke! I'm bad enough naturally I don't need to make it worse"


----------



## somewhere else

The only illegal drug I've tried is weed. It's all right, but I can incite the effects it has on me by myself. My favorite chemically-induced experience was on hydrocodone. I felt incredibly grounded and laid-back, as if (for once) I had nothing to worry about, and it was beautiful.

One I'd like to try but never will is ecstasy. The pure elation people seem to feel on it excites me, and I think I'd have a pretty intense experience. It sounds very INFP friendly.


----------



## Pillow

somewhere else said:


> The only illegal drug I've tried is weed. It's all right, but I can incite the effects it has on me by myself. My favorite chemically-induced experience was on hydrocodone. I felt incredibly grounded and laid-back, as if (for once) I had nothing to worry about, and it was beautiful.
> 
> One I'd like to try but never will is ecstasy. The pure elation people seem to feel on it excites me, and I think I'd have a pretty intense experience. It sounds very INFP friendly.


I tried pure MDMA a few years ago, and it was really helpful for me as an INTJ. I usually ignore my feelings, but it really helped me to 'feel' them more. I spent the whole night telling my boyfriend (now husband) how much I love him and how much he means to me. I'm sure I would have gotten there eventually and realised how important he is to me, but it would have taken a very long time! I've never felt (or maybe never recognised that I felt) such intense feelings in my life. The only thing I don't like about it is knowing that it's not 'real' - the feelings are real in a way, but they are also chemically induced.


----------



## L_0

Im not surprised to see many -NT- using hallucinogen! Welcome. Finally. I've tried all types of drug. Over 20 different narcotics.
Everybody should have their right to express their thoughts of drugs in what could help others. I really hope that this thread doesn't get censored by admins.



Pillow said:


> I tried pure MDMA a few years ago, and it was really helpful for me as an INTJ. I usually ignore my feelings, but it really helped me to 'feel' them more. I spent the whole night telling my boyfriend (now husband) how much I love him and how much he means to me. I'm sure I would have gotten there eventually and realised how important he is to me, but it would have taken a very long time! I've never felt (or maybe never recognised that I felt) such intense feelings in my life. The only thing I don't like about it is knowing that it's not 'real' - the feelings are real in a way, but they are also chemically induced.


I tried MDMA-crystals first time for some months ago. That night my feelings were so clear and real and I had an enormous depth that were unmatched. From my experience I totally agree with you. Yes it's a bit sad that it is chemically induced but I think it's worth it since the dangers are so minimal when used as directed and with respect.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

I do love me some peyote, so I suppose OP is kind of right, since that's usually kind of hard to come by.


----------



## Brian1

Diet Coke. I think we could talk about the illegal stuff till the cows come home, but, if a drug is something you get addicted to,as another poster said, I would argue I got hooked on soda,much like people get hooked on cigarettes, because it was the cool thing to do, and I got hooked on fast food the same way, and the two are everywhere. And encouraged to do. And I would say fast food accounts for huge medical bills later on in life, so if drugs do harm to society, the reasoning goes, then fast food is the drug most destructive.


----------



## alyssa_

ISTP. Weed and alcohol, and occasionally some "study aids."

Weed is definitely my favorite though. Besides, I'm Californian.


----------



## vixin

mm delicious


----------



## Pillow

vixin said:


> INTJ in order of most frequently used; marijuana, nicotine, LSD, alcohol
> and I still maintain a 90%+ average. Take that stereotypes.


I've always wanted to try LSD but it scares me... Tried shrooms once, that was quite fun but not as interesting as I expected. I hate eating mushrooms (of any sort) though so maybe I didn't eat enough.


----------



## Inverse

Pillow said:


> I've always wanted to try LSD but it scares me... Tried shrooms once, that was quite fun but not as interesting as I expected. I hate eating mushrooms (of any sort) though so maybe I didn't eat enough.


 Do not be too scared of LSD~ it is a highly misrepresented chemical. I first tried it as recently as January, and it has changed my life. It surprises me not that it fueled an entire generation toward peace and harmony. You may redefine yourself, or not~ at the least you'll find the world far more beautiful than you ever had. Enjoy it in the daylight amongst your closest friends, have fun~ and be well.


----------



## Seattle Kid

ENTJ Mary-J and Alcohol made me happy for while, I have come to sense realize you dont need drugs in life, caffeine being the exception. I take prescription adderall though.


----------



## Mushroom216

ISFJ : Smoke weed everyday, but in excess amounts will cause anxiety. Just a cool buzz...

Love MDMA, but the come down kills.

LSD, have plenty, waiting for a 'rainy day'

Opiates are great for calming me down...(I over think too much shit)

All the talk of mushrooms and acid, anyone else post @ the Shroomery?


----------



## AtheistJesus

Brian1 said:


> Diet Coke. I think we could talk about the illegal stuff till the cows come home, but, if a drug is something you get addicted to,as another poster said, I would argue I got hooked on soda,much like people get hooked on cigarettes, because it was the cool thing to do, and I got hooked on fast food the same way, and the two are everywhere. And encouraged to do. And I would say fast food accounts for huge medical bills later on in life, so if drugs do harm to society, the reasoning goes, then fast food is the drug most destructive.


 That is the most common sence statement I've ever heard... Leave it to the Sensors to kick ass in common sence XP


----------



## possiBri

Josh Long said:


> All the talk of mushrooms and acid, anyone else post @ the Shroomery?


I'm all about the Shroomery! I don't post there a lot, but I have gotten some AMAZING information there =]


----------



## Mushroom216

possiBri said:


> I'm all about the Shroomery! I don't post there a lot, but I have gotten some AMAZING information there =]


 Drop the 1st 2 letters off of my name and eliminate the space and that's my handle, holler!


----------



## Arclight

INFJ

I smoke weed daily.. I have been known to dabble in MDMA and LSD.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

INTJ and I like dextromethorphan/dxm(most of all), benzodiazapines, alcohol, sleeping pills, ketamine, pcp, lsd, Blue lotus, catnip, nutmeg, MDMA, trazadone, psudedoephedrine, speed, weed(next to dxm), and quaalude


----------



## Unicorntopia

Inverse said:


> Do not be too scared of LSD~ it is a highly misrepresented chemical. I first tried it as recently as January, and it has changed my life. It surprises me not that it fueled an entire generatiotoward peace and harmony. You may redefine yourself, or not~ at the least you'll find the world far more beautiful than you ever had. Enjoy it in the daylight amongst your closest friends, have fun~ and be well.


I have thought a lot about this and think it might be because it amplifies everything, good and bad. When you get so acutely aware of the bad, it makes you adimant about keeping the good.


----------



## Aleksei

ENTP. Ganja.


----------



## Pillow

Unicorntopia said:


> I have thought a lot about this and think it might be because it amplifies everything, good and bad. When you get so acutely aware of the bad, it makes you adimant about keeping the good.


I think this is how it worked when they used it to treat alcoholics. They would give them LSD and then get them to look in a mirror to see what they looked like (terrible of course) and then take them outside and show them what the world was like (amazing) and quite often they would quit drinking completely after a single trip. This was all in the 60s though, they'd never be allowed to do that now.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Pillow said:


> I think this is how it worked when they used it to treat alcoholics. They would give them LSD and then get them to look in a mirror to see what they looked like (terrible of course) and then take them outside and show them what the world was like (amazing) and quite often they would quit drinking completely after a single trip. This was all in the 60s though, they'd never be allowed to do that now.


Absolutely! It is a mirror into ones own soul and a magnifying glass into the souls of others.


----------



## vixin

shrooms I can only do once and a while, the taste gets to me but I've discovered an easy alternative to eating them, crush them, and swallow them like pills with a drink in small pinches. You don't have to taste them nearly as much


----------



## Mushroom216

Lets not forget about Ibogaine and it's effects on people struggling with opiate addiction. Amazing stuff there!


From Wikipedia

"
The most-studied therapeutic effect of ibogaine is the reduction or elimination of addiction to opioids[3], with success rates of 80% or more [13]. An integral effect is the alleviation of symptoms of opioid withdrawal. Research also suggests that ibogaine may be useful in treating dependence on other substances such as alcohol, methamphetamine, and nicotine and may affect compulsive behavioral patterns not involving substance abuse or chemical dependence.[3]
Proponents of ibogaine treatment for drug addiction have established formal and informal clinics or self-help groups in Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, Costa Rica, the Czech Republic, France, Slovenia, the Netherlands, Brazil, South Africa, the United Kingdom and New Zealand, where ibogaine is administered as an experimental compound. Many users of ibogaine report experiencing visual phenomena during a waking dream state, such as instructive replays of life events that led to their addiction, while others report therapeutic shamanic visions that help them conquer the fears and negative emotions that might drive their addiction. It is proposed that intensive counseling, therapy and aftercare during the interruption period following treatment is of significant value. Some individuals require a second or third treatment session with ibogaine over the course of the next 12 to 18 months. A minority of individuals relapse completely into opiate addiction within days or weeks. A comprehensive article (Lotsof 1995) on the subject of ibogaine therapy detailing the procedure, effects and aftereffects is found in "Ibogaine in the Treatment of Chemical Dependence Disorders: Clinical Perspectives".[14] Ibogaine has also been reported in multiple small-study cohorts to reduce cravings for methamphetamine.[15]
There is also evidence that this type of treatment works with LSD[16] which has been shown to have therapeutic effect on alcoholism as far back as the 1960s."


----------



## vixin

Pillow said:


> I've always wanted to try LSD but it scares me... Tried shrooms once, that was quite fun but not as interesting as I expected. I hate eating mushrooms (of any sort) though so maybe I didn't eat enough.


LSD was worrying the first time, but after that initial worry, you're more excited for it to kick in (takes from about an hour-2 hours) Depending on who you are as a person determines the reaction you have to it, (biggest point is you want to be in a good general mood/state of mind before dropping) and shrooms ( crush them, take pinches and swallow with a drink like a pill, you won't have to taste them)


----------



## possiBri

vixin said:


> LSD was worrying the first time, but after that initial worry, you're more excited for it to kick in (takes from about an hour-2 hours) Depending on who you are as a person determines the reaction you have to it, (biggest point is you want to be in a good general mood/state of mind before dropping) and shrooms ( crush them, take pinches and swallow with a drink like a pill, you won't have to taste them)


Very true... I long for crazy visuals on acid, but it has yet to happen. I enjoy shrooms because they are more introspective, and I ALWAYS feel like a different person and have been forever changed every time I do them.


----------



## Mushroom216

mmmm, lsd, feelsgoodman!

LSD never gave me amazing visuals...some pretty awesome ones, but nothing like DMT or something along those lines.

LSD did however rewire my head for a time and made me realize how intertwined everything is with everything else. I found myself staring at the computer mouse and keyboard and just knowing "it made sense"...Not in its design or purpose, but in the whole scheme of existence....everything made perfect sense. Then I started giggling and and laughed at my buddy for about 3 hours.(this was over 10 years ago, my 1st time) . Then synthesia...where I was seeing the music and hearing the colors. Man, you cant even write about how crazy-cool that is...

This was all back when there was actually good LSD to be had though, 1 hit = the moon...


----------



## possiBri

Mushroom216 said:


> This was all back when there was actually good LSD to be had though, 1 hit = the moon...


Yeah... I am disappoint that quality is nothing like what it used to be (before I started)... but I've definitely seen shit look like cartoons on shrooms, and that was awesomesauce!


----------



## Pillow

vixin said:


> LSD was worrying the first time, but after that initial worry, you're more excited for it to kick in (takes from about an hour-2 hours) Depending on who you are as a person determines the reaction you have to it, (biggest point is you want to be in a good general mood/state of mind before dropping) and shrooms ( crush them, take pinches and swallow with a drink like a pill, you won't have to taste them)


I'm generally a pretty good tripper so I reckon I'd probably be ok with LSD. I tend to be pretty good at just burying any negative emotions I'm feeling (both when tripping and in real life) and just getting on with it. My husband on the other hand... I have had to guide him through a few bad trips while at the same time enjoying my own.

I really liked 2CB, don't know if anyone has tried it here? It's more like how you imagine a trip to be before you actually do it, and you can do cool stuff like make the walls move with the power of your brain... Pretty bad body load though, I felt like I had the flu or something and my friend threw up a few times.


----------



## Mushroom216

Ive never tried any 2C- class drugs. I hear mixed results. 

I tried AMT when it was still legal in like 2003 or so, it was so-so. I tried going to the bathroom, looked down at the toilet and couldnt tell if my feet were higher than the seat or vice-versa (of course I knew) but I was like "fuck this" turned around and sat like a girl, lol...


----------



## Aether

Such a hard decision..Cannabis aside I'd go with shrooms, though when I get a hold of some mescaline that may change. I definitely prefer psychedelic trips and visuals to the physical effects of stimulants.



Pillow said:


> I really liked 2CB, don't know if anyone has tried it here? It's more like how you imagine a trip to be before you actually do it, and you can do cool stuff like make the walls move with the power of your brain... Pretty bad body load though, I felt like I had the flu or something and my friend threw up a few times.


2C-B is some awesome shit - MDMA like euphoria and LSD/shroom like visuals in one. I honestly can't wait to try it at a festival, seems like a perfect fit for it.



vixin said:


> shrooms I can only do once and a while, the taste gets to me but I've discovered an easy alternative to eating them, crush them, and swallow them like pills with a drink in small pinches. You don't have to taste them nearly as much


Brew that shit. Shroom tea can be very potent, go round a group of people a lot better than by munching and doesn't even taste that bad, though I tend to throw in a few spoonfuls of sugar for good measure. Just make sure you don't heat it too strongly or the psilocybin will degrade..on the verge of simmering I think is best. Also, the longer you brew - the stronger the brew. I remember once a pot of the stuff was left on the stove unattended for quite some time as everyone was a little preoccupied tripping balls...Several hours later it became known as the deathbrew - looking down into it all you saw was black. It was good. :crazy:

Anyone here tried DMT? Remember much? For that matter, more interestingly, has anyone tried Ayahuasca?

P.S. If anyone doesn't already know this MDMA in rock (crystal) form is what you want, don't settle for pills unless they are known to be exceptionally high quality. I've read at least one post here about how the comedown is a major disadvantage - however I believe it is mainly the effect of impurities (PCP, speed, caffeine etc.) that results in an uncomfortable comedown. Whenever I drop good rock I feel good for the next day or two after consumption (afterglow) and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mushroom216

DMT...wow, yeah..

I got some MHRB and did an extraction......... W.O.W.

Not for the faint of heart..

On a side note, Ebay and Paypal just banned MHRB, so get while the gettins good if you're interested.


----------



## possiBri

I tried 2C-B once, but I accidentally fell asleep before it kicked in, and then I woke up in the middle of the night, saw some colors, but was too tired to try and fully wake up so I just went back to sleep =\. I was very disappointed in myself the next day lol

I would LOVE to try DMT...



Aether said:


> Brew that shit. Shroom tea can be very potent, go round a group of people a lot better than by munching and doesn't even taste that bad, though I tend to throw in a few spoonfuls of sugar for good measure. Just make sure you don't heat it too strongly or the psilocybin will degrade..on the verge of simmering I think is best. Also, the longer you brew - the stronger the brew. I remember once a pot of the stuff was left on the stove unattended for quite some time as everyone was a little preoccupied tripping balls...Several hours later it became known as the deathbrew - looking down into it all you saw was black. It was good. :crazy:


If you don't like the taste, tea is definitely NOT the way to go... you still need to eat the mush that you use to make the tea to really trip (based on my own experience and research) which totally defeats the purpose of avoiding that awful taste. Peanut butter does a surprisingly good job... and I think the best way I ever ate them was when I ground them up and sprinkled them on an enchilada... DELICIOUS! I want to just grind them up and put the powder into gel caps... the taste really gets to me sometimes =\


----------



## Mushroom216

possiBri said:


> Peanut butter


 Yes, crunchy PB...or pickles


----------



## possiBri

Mushroom216 said:


> Yes, crunchy PB...or pickles


OH SHIT! Pickles? I love pickles... I'm gonna try that soon =]]


----------



## Mushroom216

High five!...lol


----------



## vixin

Aether said:


> Such a hard decision..Cannabis aside I'd go with shrooms, though when I get a hold of some mescaline that may change. I definitely prefer psychedelic trips and visuals to the physical effects of stimulants.
> 
> 
> 
> 2C-B is some awesome shit - MDMA like euphoria and LSD/shroom like visuals in one. I honestly can't wait to try it at a festival, seems like a perfect fit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Brew that shit. Shroom tea can be very potent, go round a group of people a lot better than by munching and doesn't even taste that bad, though I tend to throw in a few spoonfuls of sugar for good measure. Just make sure you don't heat it too strongly or the psilocybin will degrade..on the verge of simmering I think is best. Also, the longer you brew - the stronger the brew. I remember once a pot of the stuff was left on the stove unattended for quite some time as everyone was a little preoccupied tripping balls...Several hours later it became known as the deathbrew - looking down into it all you saw was black. It was good. :crazy:
> 
> Anyone here tried DMT? Remember much? For that matter, more interestingly, has anyone tried Ayahuasca?
> 
> P.S. If anyone doesn't already know this MDMA in rock (crystal) form is what you want, don't settle for pills unless they are known to be exceptionally high quality. I've read at least one post here about how the comedown is a major disadvantage - however I believe it is mainly the effect of impurities (PCP, speed, caffeine etc.) that results in an uncomfortable comedown. Whenever I drop good rock I feel good for the next day or two after consumption (afterglow) and that's pretty much it.


Tea is great for shrooms especially because it wont take the hour it needs to start working otherwise. When I last made tea, we had them cooked, and then cooled it down by mixing it with juice, just takes like juice same effect. mescaline.... do want, no idea how to find... 

mdma I WANT to try, but I have no idea what I'd be expecting as the only people I've ever had to talk too about it, are dumb as fucking balls of dirt. lol.


----------



## Aether

vixin said:


> Tea is great for shrooms especially because it wont take the hour it needs to start working otherwise. When I last made tea, we had them cooked, and then cooled it down by mixing it with juice, just takes like juice same effect. mescaline.... do want, no idea how to find...
> 
> mdma I WANT to try, but I have no idea what I'd be expecting as the only people I've ever had to talk too about it, are dumb as fucking balls of dirt. lol.


I was about to try and describe it to you (something that's pretty hard to do well) but this will be much simpler: Erowid MDMA Vault : Effects

If there's one piece of advice I can give you, it's to not over-indulge in the effects. Chatting shit for hours on end can get on people's nerves, as can hugging them when they don't even know you. Basically just try and remember what you're on and ride with it.


----------



## Pillow

Aether said:


> I was about to try and describe it to you (something that's pretty hard to do well) but this will be much simpler: Erowid MDMA Vault : Effects
> 
> If there's one piece of advice I can give you, it's to not over-indulge in the effects. Chatting shit for hours on end can get on people's nerves, as can hugging them when they don't even know you. Basically just try and remember what you're on and ride with it.


Also get a testing kit if you can - we got some awful pills once (usually used to do MDMA crystals but couldn't get hold of any) and they kept us up for about 12 hours after the fun part ended. If we'd tested them we would never have taken them, I think they had piperazine in them.

And make sure you have the right amount water on hand, and a lot of chewing gum.


----------



## Unicorntopia

possiBri said:


> Very true... I long for crazy visuals on acid, but it has yet to happen. I enjoy shrooms because they are more introspective, and I ALWAYS feel like a different person and have been forever changed every time I do them.


I used to not get visuals from tripping because I was too shy, unsure, and worried to. Then, one night 5 of us went out into the woods in a cave and took 5 hits of blotter each. We had a camp fire in the cave and took a jurney about mid way and scaled the 20 ft rock walls to sit in the firns on top and look out on the night sky and rich forest below. Fire light against rock walls is excellent for fantastic visuals. Anything in nature for that matter is fantastic for visuals. Don't let yourself get stuck in a house. Go take an adventure. I ended up seeing neon rainbows when I waved my hand in front of my face when my eyes were shut. In a latter trip I saw these with my eyes open in a pitch black room. In the morning, if you looked really close you could see little cartoon teddy bears kicking a soccer ball back and forth having a gay time. :happy. Ahhh, the memories.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Aether said:


> I was about to try and describe it to you (something that's pretty hard to do well) but this will be much simpler: Erowid MDMA Vault : Effects
> 
> If there's one piece of advice I can give you, it's to not over-indulge in the effects. Chatting shit for hours on end can get on people's nerves, as can hugging them when they don't even know you. Basically just try and remember what you're on and ride with it.


@vixin oh, god don't even bother doing MDMA if you are going to be around people who don't know how to enjoy it. Backrubs, kissing, rubbing hands, swimming, dancing, telling each other how wonderful you both are, feeling the wet cool grass between your toes or the soft sheets and pillows of the bed, etc., pretty much feeling and loving on everything in the universe is where its at when your rollong. :wink: you are likely to not roll if you feel socially constricted in anyway and are not aloud to act like loving ridiculus idiots together. Steer clear of judgemental people.


----------



## Lyssah

IamOpening said:


> Umm, I don't use any illegal drugs. I drink coffee every single day, and because of that I know that I have a highly addictive personality. Therefore, I am adamant about *not* using illicit drugs. I used to smoke pot about every week for only about 7 months, and that was enough to throw me into constant panic attacks (after I quit) and terrible depression. I suppose my emotions are too unstable to use drugs. This worries me though because next year I'll be in a college with a high population of stoners (Evergreen in Washington). Are there any other INFPs here who can't use drugs?
> Oh and oddly enough caffeine does not give me much anxiety at all.
> EDIT: Since this topic seems to focus on MBTI type and drug of choice:
> Marijuana (Every week, felt great)
> Diphenhydramine (Once, made me feel very strange, but it was interesting nonetheless. I took 625 mg and became temporarily schizophrenic)
> Hyrdrocodone (Rarely, makes me feel warmly happy and relaxed)
> Caffeine (Can't live without it, makes me a little more confident)
> Salvia (So fucking strange! I can hardly remember my trip, but words could not describe it. Feelings, sensations, thoughts, and perceptions were all meshed together in the strangest experience I ever had. I thought I was a metal pole, looking out over a large canyon, lined with fellow metal poles, and there was an oddly resounding noise, like a bouncy ball bouncing through a PVC pipe. I could feel my words coming out of my mouth like solid physical objects)
> So basically I would assume that INFPs like drugs that bring you into the depths of your mind for interestingly fanciful/mystical experiences. By the way, I never took LSD or psilocybin for fear of having a massive panic attack. I don't deal well with not being in control.


I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I experimented with weed, ecstasy, & mescaline.
When I was high on ecstasy I guess it made me feel too aware of myself and sensation. My skin was so responsive that I felt cold the entire time even though it was warm in the room. It also amped up my nerves or something so I would shake constantly. I think I tried it 3 times and the last time I couldn't wait to come down...
Weed never did anything amazing for me so didn't keep up the habit.
Tell you what I DID like however...
One of my friends in college used to get a bag of adderall (sp?) from one of his friends for finals week. He didn't have ADD but he said it allowed him to hardcore focus for 5-6 hours at once. I tried one and it was amazing! Of course, everyone kept asking me why I was talking so fast, but honestly I felt mentally invincible for those scant few hours...like I could solve any problem thrown at me...
I wonder if thats what its like to not be a perceiver.
Focus...?? What..??


----------



## TechnoViking

I'm an ESTP, and, I used to smoke weed every day. Now? Not so much.


----------



## vixin

Unicorntopia said:


> @vixin oh, god don't even bother doing MDMA if you are going to be around people who don't know how to enjoy it. Backrubs, kissing, rubbing hands, swimming, dancing, telling each other how wonderful you both are, feeling the wet cool grass between your toes or the soft sheets and pillows of the bed, etc., pretty much feeling and loving on everything in the universe is where its at when your rollong. :wink: you are likely to not roll if you feel socially constricted in anyway and are not aloud to act like loving ridiculus idiots together. Steer clear of judgemental people.



That sounds so wonderful, I've actually had an opportunity to do it once and I passed because I didn't want to do it with the people I was with. Sounds like a really good relationship drug if you're both into that. Maybe one day I'll actually find someone like me in real life. lol.


----------



## mushr00m

Pure ecstacy, or acid, or mushrooms and plenty of skunk!


----------



## Konan

Caffeine and alcohol for me.


----------



## Spades

possiBri said:


> OMG I am jealous of your DMT experiences... I want to try it so bad. Have you seen _DMT: The Spirit Molecule_?


Yep! I've read the book as well since I might be interested in doing scientific research of that sort in the future. It's unfortunate that psychedelic research was not allowed for over 3 decades. Talk about dark ages, hah.

My first experience was with a home brew of ayahuasca (not mine, a friend of a friend). I didn't have a full dose, but it was still a beautiful experience. The other time was at an outdoor festival, smoked. I didn't "break through" so to speak, but I had the vision of being in a golden cathedral, where the ceiling was the sun itself and there was heavenly music and I felt complete love and warmth for everyone and everything. Heh ^_^


----------



## possiBri

Spades said:


> Yep! I've read the book as well since I might be interested in doing scientific research of that sort in the future. It's unfortunate that psychedelic research was not allowed for over 3 decades. Talk about dark ages, hah.
> 
> My first experience was with a home brew of ayahuasca (not mine, a friend of a friend). I didn't have a full dose, but it was still a beautiful experience. The other time was at an outdoor festival, smoked. I didn't "break through" so to speak, but I had the vision of being in a golden cathedral, where the ceiling was the sun itself and there was heavenly music and I felt complete love and warmth for everyone and everything. Heh ^_^


Sounds amazing! =] If you ever need subjects for your research, remember me.


----------



## Dark Romantic

ENTP, and blow. If someone combined coke and liquor and sold it as a drink, I'd never do anything else on a night out (except die, probably).


----------



## possiBri

Dark Romantic said:


> ENTP, and blow. If someone combined coke and liquor and sold it as a drink, I'd never do anything else on a night out (except die, probably).


I don't care for the price to use ratio, but I've been craving that shit like a fucking fiend lately. =|


----------



## Dope Amine

Spades said:


> I really appreciate this thread! It's so great to have people share personal experiences without being ridiculed against. You guys are awesome <3
> 
> @Dope Amine, you might enjoy this thread.


Pish, who could ridicule us? We're flippin awesome!

(condensed list, your time is important)

I like: cannabis, mushrooms, lsd, ketamine, mescaline, dmt, clonazepam, nitrous oxide, cannabis, caffeine, mirtazapine, relaxing herbs of any sort, 5HTP etc, etc

I have a conditional relationship with: mdma, amphetamine, alcohol, benzodiazapines, ketamine, phenidates.

I will not do / do again: most stimulants (its a long list), SSRIs, cocaine, tobacco, potent opiates, anti-psychotics.

Drugs inspire in me a fierce curiosity. I will try pretty much anything if the cost to effect ratio is right.


----------



## hylogenesis

If I do drink, it has to be vodka--it just has to be.

Otherwise, I've always favored stimulants and hallucinogens.


----------



## Jacinto

ENTP.

So far I've sticked to alcohol and smokin da 'erb. I have a preference for weed before alcohol, but they're both fine in my mind. I'm really curious, but also very cautious about hallucinogens. It seems like alot of fun, but the risk of freaking out turns me off a bit. I'll most likely try LSD or shrooms in the comming few years, but I want to wait until it really feels like it's the right time for it. It's nothing I take lightly.

EDIT: Oh, and MDMA seems amazing. Definitely gonna try that at least once.


----------



## DiamondDays

In no particular order of preference :

Alcohol
Marijuana
LSD
Shrooms

I particularly like combining alcohol and weed. I know most people puke their guts out, i don't.

I trip out maybe 4 times a year these days, but that's mostly because i can't seem to find good company very often. I don't particularly like doing it with first timers, it usually just ends up with me having to talk them out of a bad trip, which obviouslty is not conductive to ME having a good trip. Tripping has been a big part of my quest for balance in life and inner peace, i'd recommend it to almost everybody.

I don't particularly like stimulants, but a 'lil bit of speed when you're drunk is nice.

Also 2C-B is enjoyable but it burns too fucking much when you snort it.

Edit : I probably should mention that i prefer to be sober over intoxicated 99/100 times.


----------



## mirrorghost

INFP
i dabbled in drugs a bit in college. i liked MDMA and opium the best.
i HATED acid. it freaked me out.
pot is hit or miss but i mostly don't like it.
alcohol is nice. especially wine.


----------



## zolof

> INTP, Hallucinogens, Psilocybe Mushrooms.


 That and pot.


----------



## bales33

INTP and marijuana is my favorite but a year or two back I would have said adderall or morphine... Oh, yea I also liked methadones.


----------



## staticmud

ISTP
Alcohol - a couple drinks a week, a couple more if there's a party
Nicotine - maybe two times a month
Weed - three times a week, probably

I've also dabbled in a few other drugs. I liked opium, but it's hard to find around here. Pretty much everything else I've ever tried wasn't that great. I don't buy any of my drugs; I just get them from friends when they've got them and feel like sharing.


----------



## DiamondDays

I did MDMA for the first time this weekend. Really really awesome experience but the "tuesday blues" came today, not that great feeling.


----------



## Ashneversleeps

INFJ: caffeine, cannabis, alcohol, nicotine very infrequently. I've also done salvia a few times in the past, which was interesting.


----------



## Colombina

INTJ: alcohol recreationally a couple times a week or less (bars/clubs sometimes, but usually just chilling with my boyfriend at home; 1-2 in a night, never more than 4), tried coke once (I was assured I did it correctly, and it worked for everyone else who had some, but the effect was negligible for me...), probably going to try MDMA soon.

I read about a study that suggests alcohol boosts creativity; I decided to try it. I was ready to punch a hole through a painting assignment I'd spent weeks on, so I left it alone for a few days, had a drink, then went back to it. I made some changes, suddenly it "all made sense," and it came out great. I'm curious to try painting under the influence of certain drugs (hallucinogenic?) to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## possiBri

Colombina said:


> I'm curious to try painting under the influence of certain drugs (hallucinogenic?) to see if it makes a difference.


Please share your experiment with the hallucinogens if you do it! I'm extremely interested in the results you may yield. =]


----------



## Colombina

Will do!


----------



## machood

INFP: Cannabis several times daily, including before work. 4 days out of the week I'm at home alone doing housework and whatever random creative thing I can think of. I'm also working at manufacturing shoes and bags and screen printing for our business. I keep a head change most of the day, especially if I'm having trouble with chronic pain. 

Only started smoking, in fact I smoked for the first time just about a year ago. I'm 23. Never did any drugs or drank or even smoked cigarrettes although most of my friends did and I had MORE than easy access to all three since I was 16. Love how I can organize my creativity. Gives me more of a physical mania to get shit done. Helps me live my inner thoughts on the outside - I say what I think, I can verbalize how I feel, and I can see deeper truths to everything around me. I'm an extrovert - and weed cured my avoidance personality disorder once and for all. Had to say it.

My INFJ husband has a far more interesting drug history than I do. Got drunk at 9, started smoking cigarrettes (1/2 pack a day) at 10, snorted a line of coke, drank and drove his drunk older brother home at 10. Started smoking weed at 11 (been ever since, 15 years!) Tried meth. Did mushrooms 5 or 6 times. Did ecstasy several more times than that... I don't want to know any more about it than I already do, to be honest. He has excellent self-control both in refusal of drugs if he so chooses, or in control of his actions while he's got a head change. He doesn't like anyone to know he's on something, for the fear of the appearance of weakness.


----------



## BioGhost

Colombina said:


> I'm curious to try painting under the influence of certain drugs (hallucinogenic?) to see if it makes a difference.


You should try painting under the influence of salvia. If you can hold a brush on salvia, that is.


----------



## Kitfool

ESFP, just Acid and weed, back in the day. Now, just booze.


----------



## Kitfool

BioGhost said:


> You should try painting under the influence of salvia. If you can hold a brush on salvia, that is.


I couldn't even hold myself up or my saliva in my mouth on salvia.


----------



## Mange

Depends. I drink *booze *more than anything just because it covers all the bases, (stress relief, anxiety relief, boredom, anger, moodiness, coldness) I enjoy it a lot, I'd probably drink a small amount a few times a week( glass or two of red wine, or a couple few beers) if I had $ for it. occasionally *smoke weed* when I'm watching tv with my Mom, if I feel like I really need to, then I'll see if I can get my hands on *painkillers*, but really, that rarely happens. I have done painkillers maybe 5 times in the past year, and only because it was offered to me while drinking. (I realize you're not supposed to mix the two, so please refrain from giving me garbage about it. I'm not totally ignorant about what I do) *I have yet to try hallucinogens, or MDMA*... I came across them at one point but was still on the fence because of my mental state.. *I tripped on cough syrup when I was younger*. It was bananas. *Coke*, yes, when it's free. I'd probably develop a serious drug problem if I had enough money for a long enough time. I'm one of those :frustrating: *Adderall/ritalin* are good for when I need to get a lot of stuff done in a short time. I used to rail them in school just for the high, not even to do work. *I**'ve hallucinated on benadryl* but only twice, it's very uncomfortable, but the images were cool/new. 

I tested as ISTP for the past couple years, but the I/E is like 40/60.


----------



## tanstaafl28

bales33 said:


> INTP and marijuana is my favorite but a year or two back I would have said adderall or morphine... Oh, yea I also liked methadones.



ENTP with ADHD, so I already do adderall all the time. I like marijuana the most.


----------



## Raichu

I drink coffee


----------



## Saira

ENTP, Marihuana. And alcohol, if you count that as a drug.


----------



## slender

caffeine! caffffffffeeeeeeeiiiiinnnnnneeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

INFP
-Weed
-Codeine
-Vicodin
-NyQuil
-Sleeping Pills
-Alcohol
* Wanted to try x, but I was scared.


----------



## Doll

INFJ: Xanax, Klonopin, Vicodin, Ambien, Sonata. Prescription drugs, because I care too much about my job.


----------



## mushr00m

INFP - Cannabis, ecstacy, magic mushrooms DMT. Yum.
I don't generally touch alcohol, speed and charlie(bad drug).


----------



## DomNapoleon

Cocaine: ENTP
Weed: IxFP
Diazepam, heroin: INFJ
Cristal Meth: ESxP
MDMA: ENFx 
LSD, Mushrooms: INFx 
Crack: ExTJ


----------



## Brian1

ESTP. Youtube is the best safest drug there is out there that connects you with a really getting high, like out in outer space. I've also found the Visionary School of Art, on the web and on facebook, and deviantart, just mind blowing. So, I had been "meditating" for about four days, went into work, I work outside were there's a lot of landscape trees, the fall foilage was breathtaking the red,orange, green,yellow, leaves, and the day was cloudy, and as the sun set behind the clouds, it gave off this pink. Really awesome. The trees without their leaves they really look like a human brain. It's like I'm connected with everything.


----------



## guitarguy

INFJ - Type 6 (I think)
Ganja (daily) - oh man it has helped me so much to the point that I believe it is a crime for it to be illigal.. 

"I smoke two joints in the morning, I smoke two joints at night. 
I smoke two joints in the afternoon, It makes me feel all right."

Well I don't smoke before or at work but yeah


----------



## KeyserSoze

INFJ. 1 joint every 20 years. Passive nicotine consumption on a daily basis, 7-9 big alcohol drinks a year, 1-2 PC games a year, about 12 hours of internet daily. Occasional sex to the point where my limbs refuse to move...


----------



## aliceinbrc

DiamondDays said:


> I did MDMA for the first time this weekend. Really really awesome experience but the "tuesday blues" came today, not that great feeling.


Yeah ... very lonely. Only time I ever hate listening to music is the couple days after a roll ... but I do love a good roll.

For me: alcohol, pot, E (when the opportunity presents itself).


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Caffeine. Cigarettes occasionally. I don't go out on a limb to search for it, so I only smoke with close friends, it tends to make me feel a bit paranoid, and sometimes the body high is too much for me to handle, I don't really like feeling paralyzed and confused around people.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I don't even like talking about weed, I just like to do it if I feel brave and in the mood to let go. If not, then I suppose I'm not "in the right state of mind". 

Thank this if you're as emotional as me and weed sometimes makes you paranoid.


----------



## DiamondDays

aliceinbrc said:


> but I do love a good roll


It is totally worth it. Too bad ( or maybe not ) that it's hard to come by where i live.


----------



## Adhokk

ENFJ, weed...every day...
I drink with friends now and then, otherwise a dark beer with the bro. When there's a EDM show ill drop some E or molly with the group, never very much though. I've experimented with lots of drugs, I mosty enjoy hallucinogens. Scripts arent my thing. Coke is a nice treat. LSD was meh. Mushrooms are fun with others, NEVER by myself. Workin on a batch of ayahuasca, one failed attempt at extraction already. Lookin to get a peyote cactus for a nice desktop plant


----------



## Dylio

ESTP

Alcohol and the occasional joint. I go through spurts with weed where I stop smoking for a few months, then occasionally pick it up again.

I've experimented with mushrooms, LSD, E, MDMA, methylone (the bath salt that doesn't make you eat people), Salvia, and... thats it. I have no desire to do them again. Well, maybe I'd do mushrooms at a music festival in the desolate wilderness, but thats it.


----------



## Vianna

Cigarettes and alcohol <3 ... I want to stop smokeing but I don't have enough will power...But I don't want to stop drinking  . I drink once a weak at least, but more often twice or every second day, it depends on people around me. I'd never drink alone, but when I am in a good company, i like it. I tried pot a few times but it never really worked for me, and I tried also mashrooms, but I didn't feel very well neither...oh and sex is a great drug too


----------



## InwardOh

INTP: my favourite is ketamine - dissociative (take it about once a month when I have access to it)

I'm done with weed and twice tried 2c-b, was bad, the paranoia it induced.


----------



## Tetsonot

ESTP. I'll take whatever is available. Where I'm from that's mostly weed, caffeine, and alcohol, occasionally cigarettes. I've experimented with a lot of other things and I don't remember all of them. I've tried LSD, MDMA, mushrooms, Adderall and other various pills . . . pretty much, if it's around, I'll give it a shot. I won't do cocaine or heroin though because I've seen people go that route and I don't want any part of it. Anything euphoria-inducing is good. I like things that calm me down and mellow me out, but I have to be in the mood for it. Anything that helps me focus is great when I need it, like cram studying before finals.


----------



## AnCapKevin

INTP

Lyrica (unique feeling prescription pill that seems like a cross between alcohol, ecstasy, and some others) is my favorite drug. Opiates (usually oxycodone) are a fairly close second.

I have a pretty extensive drug history, but haven't really tripped much. I like DXM a lot, and I have smoked salvia but not enough to really trip, but that's it. I think I'd _really_ like mushrooms and, to a lesser extent, LSD.

I've done a lot of different kinds of pills, and I tried heroin once but didn't do it again. I wasn't gonna be that guy.


----------



## nreynolds1990

where are all you guys hanging out? we could all get together and drink some cocaines  its okay because I'm not a cop


----------



## rabblefish

ENFJ,
Weed - my brain functions like an overclocked CPU when I'm in work mode. Weed at the end of a hectic day calms me down and helps me to focus. (Okay, the inertia is there too sometimes )
LSD - occasionally. I find it has it's therapeutic uses when taken once or twice a year. Helps me to deal with idiosyncrasies in my thought patterns.
MDMA - again, something I do on occasion because it has therapeutic value. I find it's great for helping me to loosen up, and say what's truly on my mind.

Edit: COFFEE!! How could I forget coffee?! Oh sweet elixir of life...


----------



## fluorine

ENTP. Weed almost every day, DMT is amazing but almost impossible to find and a bitch to cook, shrooms are pretty fun. When I go into party mode, plenty of ecstasy and some alcohol.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

INTJ, mushrooms.

Used to think it was weed, but then I saw footage of me when I was stoned and it's hard to explain but it was kind of like I was talking to other people about myself but at the same time I was talking to myself. Creeped me out, don't smoke anymore because of it.


----------



## Slimblue

Just a thought...

Extroverted sensing types: ESTP, ESFP, ISTP, ISFP
Cocaine, MDMA, amphetamines, steroids

Introverted sensing types: ESTJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, ISFJ
Opiates, nicotine, sleeping pills, booze

Intuition types: XNXX
LSD, mushrooms, weed, salvia


----------



## possiBri

Slimblue said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Extroverted sensing types: ESTP, ESFP, ISTP, ISFP
> Cocaine, MDMA, amphetamines, steroids
> 
> Introverted sensing types: ESTJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, ISFJ
> Opiates, nicotine, sleeping pills, booze
> 
> Intuition types: XNXX
> LSD, mushrooms, weed, salvia



I can agree, but I do love me some MDMA


----------



## SharpestNiFe

ENTJ- I used to LOVE weed, but I couldn't be around people, and I felt like I almost hated the world for about a week afterwards. And always tired for a few days as well. So now, I'm an alcohol guy. I have an affinity for Jack Daniels, Evan Williams, Cabernet Sauvignon (the drier the better), dark beers, and most recently, Bombay Sapphire gin.


----------



## einsteinlyk

INTJ weed for fun on special occasions.alcahol somewhat occassionally.


----------



## Kwono

ENFJ - MDMA without a doubt! I especially like it when everyone around me is on it; it's like this mass circle of empathy. LSD is my second favorite. This actually makes sense when I think about my type. Molly is the ideal drug for an Fe-dom and LSD seems very Ni-oriented, which is my second function. I'm surprised by the amount of diversity in this thread, it seems like every type has its own drug underground!


----------



## telepariah

INFP... I smoke weed every day. I take one puff in the morning and another after work. I have a MMJ card but it just expired yesterday. Not to worry. It's legal now where I live. I do notice significant differences in the strains I use. I really have a preference for Indicas. Sativas wind me up too much and sometimes I get anxious or just too scattered to get anything done. Indica, on the other hand, takes the edge off my anxiety and slows me down so I am able to focus somewhat. No weed and I am going to suffer from severe nerve pain in my head. 

When I was young I experimented with quite a few other drugs, though weed was always my drug of choice. I did acid, mushrooms, peyote, mescaline, various kinds of speed, and alcohol. Never did opiates recreationally though I have experience with them due to the many surgeries I have been through. I don't like them at all. I like beer, wine, whiskey (especially single malt) and good tequila. But I hate being drunk, so I do everything in moderation, including moderation.


----------



## TheUpwardDescent

you dont know what luv is said:


> INTJ, mushrooms.
> 
> Used to think it was weed, but then I saw footage of me when I was stoned and it's hard to explain but it was kind of like I was talking to other people about myself but at the same time I was talking to myself. Creeped me out, don't smoke anymore because of it.


INFJ
Mushrooms. I had similar experiences with weed, although it didn't creep me out.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Weed>>>

I used to love opiates, so much so that I shy away from them because I'd be a hardcore addict. 

Alcohol sucks. It feels like I'm sick the entire time, even if for a mild buzz.


----------



## succubus

LSD full time (in the past) but, retired that and moved onto buttons because I find/found that it's more rewarding<3


----------



## Felidire

Well i'm not really _that_ much of a drug user, although I do consume alcohol reguarly.

- I don't like the heavy stuff, or anything I deem to have deleterious effects on my body.
- I dislike tobacco and weed, although I wouldn't have a problem _eating_ the latter (but that'd be kind of a waste and I don't like the effect, so I just avoid it altogether.)

Never tried shrooms or LSD, but they're the _only_ two aside from alcohol that i'd feel comfortable taking. (If you offered me one of those three i'd say yes; if it's anything else then i'd decline.)


----------



## possiBri

Felidire said:


> Well i'm not really _that_ much of a drug user, although I do consume alcohol reguarly.
> 
> - I don't like the heavy stuff, or anything I deem to have *deleterious effects on my body*.


And yet you drink alcohol? Unless you only have like 1 drink a day alcohol is pretty bad for you... especially if consumed on a regular basis. FYI =]


----------



## Felidire

possiBri said:


> And yet you drink alcohol? Unless you only have like 1 drink a day alcohol is pretty bad for you... especially if consumed on a regular basis. FYI =]


I impose a limit of 2 standard drinks within a 24-hour period (usually averaging 1.3 drinks per day). Occasionally i'll break that rule, and then I won't drink for a few days in order to give my body some downtime. I'm also partial to beers and wines (the less sugar in my booze, the better) So yeah, I should be relatively fine. XD

Alcohol is the only drug that I consider to be 'beneficial' to my personal health. Everything else is either 'neutral' or solely 'detrimental'. If I feel that something is 'neutral' or 'minimal in risk', then i'll probably consider trying it.


----------



## juliana333

enfp- pack a day smoker (i know i know i know), stimulants, rolls


----------



## Later

I'm an INTJ. I don't like putting too many mind altering chemicals in my body so I take LSD only on new years eve. It really makes the fireworks epic (although sometimes startling). Weed just makes me feel slow and alcohol is a good fall back drug. I only let myself get drunk off my ass at most once a month. *shrugs*. I can't decide if I want to try shrooms or molly on my next holiday. 

Sidenote: If you're going to drop acid give yourself a day and a half to come off it. It's a long lasting drug. I personally can't sleep when I'm on it.


----------



## akaskar

I'm not a drug user, but I'd say amphetamine's enhancement of cognition, motivation and communication is very, very seducing. (Limitless movie :tongue


----------



## VioletEvergarden

ISTP

In order:
LSD
Psilocybin 
weed


----------



## possiBri

Nubb said:


> ISTP
> 
> In order:
> LSD
> Psilocybin
> weed


I think we should hang out lol


----------



## VioletEvergarden

possiBri said:


> I think we should hang out lol


Okay


----------



## clarinet cigarette

INTP. Just weed, but I'd do more if I could.


----------



## dylanshae

I smoke about an 1/8th (3.5g) of marijuana a week.
Haters gonna hate.

I am actually a pretty motivated person though on top of it. Full time school, part time job, marketing internship. My Ne/Fi 3w2 combo isn't gonna let mere THC burn me out


----------



## Marley 201

INFP my favorite highs are weed, mdma, lsd, dmt, shrooms, and occasional ketamine. i stay away from achohal i dont like the feeling that much and also it makes me an asshole


----------



## Marley 201

hey fellow weed smoker and nfp i go through about the same amount weekly and it doesn't affect me negatively


----------



## BensUsername

INFP.

Pot, because it takes my mind to strange places that I could never conceive of while sober. I also enjoy alcohol, depending on my mood when I consume it, it can make me either moody and bitter or bring me out of my shell and help me interact with others easier. I've also dabbled in shrooms, molly and salvia a bit.


----------



## etranger

INTJ. Half-a-pack a day. (down from a pack) Between 3 and 6 cups of coffee.


----------



## Brian1

I thought the only beneficial alcohol was red wine, which I drink, guilty as charged?




Felidire said:


> I impose a limit of 2 standard drinks within a 24-hour period (usually averaging 1.3 drinks per day). Occasionally i'll break that rule, and then I won't drink for a few days in order to give my body some downtime. I'm also partial to beers and wines (the less sugar in my booze, the better) So yeah, I should be relatively fine. XD
> 
> Alcohol is the only drug that I consider to be 'beneficial' to my personal health. Everything else is either 'neutral' or solely 'detrimental'. If I feel that something is 'neutral' or 'minimal in risk', then i'll probably consider trying it.


----------



## Brian1

This past Sunday, I had a Dogfish Head _Positive Contact_, which is a mix of an ale and an hard cider. I also had a diet pepsi,naively thinking it would offset the alcohol. The _Positive Contact_ showed the soda whose boss when it hits the brain. Dave's Border Burger, I would recommend that. Anyhow, I just got drunk on that one glass,though in actuality, it was two because I was offered a sample shot glass. This was my first after work needed to decompress drink ever. I just started getting drunk before the check arrived, laughing for no apparent reason. Since work was across the street, I couldn't go back to work to check my schedule. I forgot how I got home though,it had to do something with the bus. I fell asleep as soon as I got home. I really had a hard time paying the check.

Also the Burger, it had fried jalapenos on it, so I'm getting the awesome sensation of jalapenos enhancing the spicy texture of the burger, and then a full body sensation of the alcohol. Soda the sugar/cafffeine goes straight to the brain, in an ahhhh, feels good.


----------



## Devrim

I hate to admit this so freely.

But my drug is.....
Cake.

Yeah you heard me.


----------



## celestialelixir

I'm INFJ and I have experience with marijuana, dxm, dph, oxycodone, alcohol, and nicotine. My intention wasn't to make this so long-winded, but I have a lot to say about a few of these, so here it goes..

*Marijuana* is easily my favorite, as it's a controllable high, but still very pleasurable. It's also a very social drug, and at the very worst, a common conversation topic. I enjoy the act of smoking, and almost every aspect of being high. It's extremely easy to obtain ("Marijuana is everywhere, where was you brought up?" -Eminem), and there are no downsides. 9.5/10 (wish it were decriminalized/legal here)

Next is *nicotine* for me. It's really amazing just how soothing a cigarette can be sometimes.. Once, not too long ago, I was having an emotional breakdown; in tears, feeling generally miserable, and it only took two puffs from a cig to calm me down and collect myself. I suffer from I guess what you'd call a mild form of anxiety(?); idk but it lets me collect my nerve. The major downside for me is the addiction. It's hard for me to go without smoking for long periods of time (I smoke maybe 8-10 a day average, but more if I'm stressed).


*Oxycodone* is next, although I've admittedly only tried them once. It's such a great body/mental high that only opiates can give you. I took one pill (not sure about how many mgs) orally and smoked some weed about 30 minutes later once I was feeling the come up. I can honestly say I've never been more at peace with myself in my entire life. The euphoria comes in waves, and time seemed to move so slowly. It was simply an amazing feeling.
_DISCLAIMER_- I recommend reading up on opiates before trying any of them, as they are extremely addictive, and it's really easy to get hooked. Just be careful and make sure you understand what you're getting into. That being said, it's an experience I think everyone should try at least once (smoke on it if you get the chance; you will not regret it).

After oxy's, *alcohol*, although I honestly don't like what the drug does to me that much. It's nice to let loose, but it's a strictly social drug for me. I don't like the feeling of being drunk at all, mainly because I don't like being out of control. alcohol and weed mix very well, though. Some people prefer to smoke then drink, but I've only tried drinking, then smoking (enough beers for a good buzz. Not drunk, but enough to where my inhibitions are lowered and I'm a little louder than usual).


For those who don't know what dxm is, it stands for *Dextromorphan (Hbr/Poly)*, which is the main ingredient found in cough syrup. In short, you down 2 bottles of robitussin syrup or gel caps (Make sure it doesn't have anything but dxm in it. No guaffessin or w/e and no acetominophen) and you trip off of it. It's an extremely sloppy high, because most of the time you'll puke if you're downing the syrup (take it on an empty stomach), and your motor control is disoriented. I used to take it recreationally because I was intrigued by the dissociative state that it brought, but eventually decided I didn't like how it made me feel. I don't recommend this to people without some experience with drugs (if you don't have a lot of experience, start with a low dose; look at link at the bottom of the post for more info). I remember, for instance, my first dxm trip I hit a high second plateau/low third, and I actually thought I was going to die. I had accepted the idea that I was dying while I was coming up. There are a lot of positive qualities to this drug, but imo it's not worth the trouble. Music, for instance, sounds fucking AMAZING on dxm. I think your brain processes the sounds slower (I'm not sure about this), but the music seems really fast, but chopped and screwed at the same time. Idk, it's been awhile, but it's great. Also, my limbs felt detached from my body my first time while I was laying in my bed. It's not unsettling at all really. I guess accepting imminent death earlier could have played a part in that though. If you do end up trying it, please make sure you wait at least 2 weeks between dosing. This shit can cause brain damage if you're a fiend for it, so just be careful.
_DISCLAIMER_ - Please understand what you're getting into before you go to the local grocery store and pick up 2 bottles of 'tussin looking for a cheap high. THIS DRUG CAN BE VERY DANGEROUS (EVEN LETHAL) IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU'RE DOING. Please check out the dxm page on erowid (Erowid DXM (Dextromethorphan, DM) Vault) before even thinking about it. I would aim for a higher first plateau/very low second plateau for your first time, and I recommend dxm poly for your first time (the onset is much slower, but the trip lasts longer. It'll prevent you from freaking out on the come-up if you are inexperienced).


My least favorite drug experience I've had was with dph, or *Diphenhydramine *(brand name Bendryll). Medicinally, you take it to fall asleep/for a cold, but recreationally, you can visually hallucinate in high doses. I read about it online, and decided I'd try it for the hell of it. I forget exactly how much I took, but it was a little more than the average "starting" dose. Basically all it did is make me super paranoid and make me extremely restless (funny how it has the opposite effect in high doses, huh?). It gave me muscle spasms mostly in my legs, and I hallucinated lightly. The walls weren't talking to me or anything; I just had slight visual distortions. It was an awful experience, and I wouldn't recommend this drug to _anyone_. in This is just my experience, though. Like with the others, please read up on dph if you're going to try it. You don't want to have a bad experience because you're too lazy to read what you're doing to your body.

*TL;DR *If you're planning to take any drug (save the first two and alcohol), please be responsible and know what you're doing to your body before you try it. The best resource I can give you is the Erowid database (Erowid) which has very detailed information about almost anything you could think of. Remember to read about the effects, doses, and even experiences of others before trying anything.

And remember, before taking any drug:
Know your body
Know your mind
Know your substance
Know your source


----------



## Ahura Mazda

Oxycodone, and Dexamphetamines. roud: 

both I've had legally, the Dexamphetamines, and modafinils that I have had is great, it gives me energy to go, and get things done.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Marijuana
Liquor - beer mostly
MDMA


That's about it; I've tried nearly everything but I'm sticking to those three.


----------



## cudibloop

Extremely occasional pot smoker and alcohol drinker. I'm not an addictive person, weed and liquor to me is like going to Red lobster. Its a good time but I'm not going everyday or even every week


----------



## possiBri

Brian1 said:


> This past Sunday, I had a Dogfish Head _Positive Contact_, which is a mix of an ale and an hard cider. I also had a diet pepsi,naively thinking it would offset the alcohol. The _Positive Contact_ showed the soda whose boss when it hits the brain. Dave's Border Burger, I would recommend that. Anyhow, I just got drunk on that one glass,though in actuality, it was two because I was offered a sample shot glass. This was my first after work needed to decompress drink ever. I just started getting drunk before the check arrived, laughing for no apparent reason. Since work was across the street, I couldn't go back to work to check my schedule. I forgot how I got home though,it had to do something with the bus. I fell asleep as soon as I got home. I really had a hard time paying the check.
> 
> Also the Burger, it had fried jalapenos on it, so I'm getting the awesome sensation of jalapenos enhancing the spicy texture of the burger, and then a full body sensation of the alcohol. Soda the sugar/cafffeine goes straight to the brain, in an ahhhh, feels good.


Did I just read an alcohol trip report? lmfao!


----------



## Brian1

Yes,I've ventured into the world of trip reporting,making surreal landscapes of my existence.


----------



## Genius23

Alcohol
Nicotine
Weed(1 time in a month at max)
Tested spice once but never again! I felt really fucked up the day after

Want to test MDMA & Coke but only at raves/festivals

Not going to even try anything else, its pointless and retarded.


----------



## HannaJohansson

INTP here. Nicotine, alcohol, LSD, shrooms, Xanax, prescription meds of any kind (Have had pretty much everything on prescription because I know how to act), Amphetamine, MDMA, legal research chemicals, weed, spice... I like hallucinogens and weed best because of how my mind works on them. When I am depressed because of my habit to overthink everything and analyze every inch of my happiness until it's gone, I drink a lot and mix it with a high amount of Xanax.


----------



## KraChZiMan

I have observed that Extroverted Intuition types like INFP, INTP, ENFP and ENTP are all prone to being caffeine addicts. 

Anyways, I prefer caffeine and nicotine. 

Alcohol is not too good, because when I am drunk I have only two states - One where I suddenly want to do everything and go to everywhere at once, overly quirky and enthusiastic, wanting to draw attention on myself and be very sociable. The second state is a strong wave of melancholy, becoming very quiet and distant, not interacting with the outside world but repeatedly listening to industrial metal and raging internally. Both of them aren't nice, because they make me lose self-control and I can't command or communicate my feelings and wishes very well.

Caffeine results in too states too - one is where extroverted intuition kicks on overdrive and i become slightly euphoric and engage really actively in whatever I am currently doing, like a sort of tunnel vision. The other state happens rarely, but it's a session of being very irritated, anxious and pissed off, as if doom was approaching.

Have tried weed too, but not nearly enough to develop any opinions on it's preference compared to other psychoactives and effects.

Also, who else can relate to anything I wrote here ?


----------



## William Renzee Zee

HannaJohansson said:


> INTP here. Nicotine, alcohol, LSD, shrooms, Xanax, prescription meds of any kind (Have had pretty much everything on prescription because I know how to act), Amphetamine, MDMA, legal research chemicals, weed, spice... I like hallucinogens and weed best because of how my mind works on them. When I am depressed because of my habit to overthink everything and analyze every inch of my happiness until it's gone, I drink a lot and mix it with a high amount of Xanax.


That's quite a list you have there. I'm curious to know how has it been affecting your health?

I've tried and done my fair share of drugs in the past but now I've been trying to straighten up. My current drug of choice would be meth but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. The addiction can catch anyone off guard especially for the weak minded.


----------



## lazydaisy

infp
daily pot smoker.... i drink about 3 times a week and i really enjoy vyvanse/adderall occasionally


----------



## XDS

Triamcinolone acetonide.


----------



## Velasquez

I mostly like to just smoke weed. MDMA is fun too, but I don't find it to be as amazing as people tell me that it is.


----------



## Hypathia

INTJ and daily weed smoking. I used to be into a variety of different drugs as a teenager, but I wisened up. The only other drugs I'd be willing to use again are mushrooms and LSD.


----------



## Satan Claus

ENTP and I choose tylenol


----------



## mkn85

INFP - Nicotine, Adderall and caffeine. Alcohol only in certain social situations to take the edge off (introvert & social anxiety). 

I hate prescribed pain meds (caused crazy weird behavior changes in the past). Pot makes me too paranoid.


----------



## blood roots

INTJ, psychedelics. Alcohol gets boring after a while, same with weed, nicotine occasionally. I've been drinking caffeinated coffee since I was 8 if you want to include that too...


----------



## Cioranes

ENTP 

Weed almost every evening, small amount, to slow things down a bit, and enjoy music x1000
Alcohol no. Done a lot of it, and feels toxic now. Maybe a few glasses of fine wine and that's it.
I'm on a caffeine break! It's been two months and life can exist without it!

Now the serious shite:
Ayahuasca! Yes! I've done it a few times, in the right setting (peruvian shaman and full ceremony), and could write pages about it. More "natural" feeling than LSD. Let's say LSD is like a Jimi Hendrix solo, and Ayahuasca like a Miles Davis solo.

LSD... has got to be pure. When it is, definitely interesting experience. Life-altering for sure. I keep it to "ritual" settings (few good people, nice setting, meditative music...), after a run of nearly-bad-trips in uncontrolled settings.

MDMA (crystals)... Fe ftw! Not a deep drug at all, but a warm luving. It took me a few jungle rave parties with MDMA to lose all shame when I danse. I thoroughly enjoy dancing now. Makes me feel like I have a body.

Shrooms I don't know. Don't really like them. I always see the tiny shroom people and they look evil to me. Little fuckers.

Under cocaine I dont like who I am. I feel like tony Montana (at the end). And the taste is awful (yes even good stuff).

All the prescription drugs I'm scared of. That is king of weird I know. But if it comes in the shape of a pill I'd rather not have it. 

I might have missed some, but eh, this is my first post. HAhahaha

edit : knew it! Forgot my beloved nicotine! Thanks to the miracle that is called ecig, I now inhale massive clouds (who doesn't like clouds) and still make it up the mountain jogging. Life is good.


----------



## Totally Baked

Infj 9w8. 
Daily weed smoker. 
Nothing else.


----------



## EricFisher

INTP
I've started to become bored of drinking and don't go out as much as much as I used to. When I do drink, it's always a liquor/caffeine, usually jager, vodka, gin with red bull. If there's no caffeine, alcohol is way too much of a downer for me and become very tired.

I currently smoke weed several times a week, which is the most frequent I've smoked it since I first tried it over 6 years ago. It's enjoyable and fun, but I definitely wouldn't consider it an integral to my lifestyle. 

I've smoked salvia a bunch of times now, I get some regulated brands, so it's not super potent, I've had a couple deep trips. If anyone's wondering, salvia doesn't change your perspective on anything really and won't "mess with your head" or hasn't for anyone I've met that's done it before, It's just a silly drug that gives silly trips. Just use it responsibly by staying seated or lying down with other people around you to be safe. 

I've tried Cocaine 3 times now, definitely not the drug for me, I found it to be underrated, the effects don't last very long and you want to do another line to keep the high, so you feel the addictive or abusive nature it has to it. Also, it's overpriced, no one should even bother with it IMO.

I tried MDMA for the first time last thursday, it was pure and wasn't mixed with anything. I really enjoyed it, I became super happy and very sociable, it's definitely not really a thinking drug. I ingested it in powder form in capsules and took one, then another once I felt a decline in the other one's effects. I did notice me clenching my teeth more in the climax of the second take and feel less happy, but not more sad than usual the next day. Sort of numb in a way. Also, coming down from it I smoked some weed and when I went to bed enjoyed some close-eyed visuals. I'll definitely be trying it again, but will be careful not to too frequently.

And finally, my DRUG OF CHOICE GOES TOO.... PSILOCYBIN MUSHROOMS! I tried it on 3 separate occasions and did a high dose one of the times. I experienced some surreal visual hallucinations and some incredibly deep thoughts and powerful realizations. I've definitely benefited in the long-term, in the way that many people do, less anxious, dysphoric, more empathetic, creative, positive etc. Even during the trip after the anxiety and visual hallucinations peaked, I felt an intense feeling of euphoria almost to the extent that I felt on MDMA, but there was no draining feeling at all after the effects of the drug wore off. Shrooms are probably the only drug that I'd definitely recommend everyone try at least once. 

In the future the only drugs I plan on trying are LSD, DMT/Ayahuasca, and then Heroin I wanna do on my deathbed. 

I insist that if anyone tries any drug of any form, to do so responsibly in a safe environment and that they be conscious enough in their habits to realize when a drug is becoming a bad habit. Be safe everyone!


----------



## dinkytown

Beer. Goddamn I love my beer.


----------



## monemi

I used to do MDMA regularly as a teen, seriously loved it. I quit smoking cigarettes in my early 20's. I used to smoke pot socially quite often at one time. Once in a blue moon I'll smoke it socially, but it makes me sleepy. I end up curled up like a cat in someone's lap. I don't really get anything out of it. I experimented in my teens but I was pretty tame given that my older cousins were breathing down my neck and knew the dealers. LSD and shrooms and hash were available but trying to get coke or heroin or meth was harder given my dealers said my cousins would end them. Chickenshits. But I appreciate that I was somewhat sheltered from the darker side of raving. 

I've been prescribed oxycontin and morphine quite a few times. I hate them because they knock me out cold. That sucks so badly. I also hate being put under for surgery. Being put under scares me.

I've never noticed caffeine. But my mother always put tea in my baby bottles and I drank tea and coffee growing up. I suspect I'm pretty much immune to it at this point. I've tested going days and weeks without caffeine to see what happens. Nothing. I can't tell the difference between decaf or caffeinated coffee. It's all the same to me. 

I love alcohol. I don't like being drunk. I drink wine with dinner or have a beer at the end of the day. But typically, I've been the DD. When I'm drunk, I LOVE everyone. I don't like the embarrassing recaps from people the next day. Should I be concerned other people like me more drunk than they like me sober?


----------



## Pickled Ocean

INTP. Dextromethorphan. I like visiting places I've never been and will never again visit, and the body Buzz is fantastic. I spend a lot of time fighting the urge to go 3rd every week.

Sent from my thing with a thing with another thing.


----------



## zazara

I used to be hooked on anything with codeine in it. I got seriously addicted at a point.. recovery from painkillers is tough. Still like it better than weed though. I never strayed too far out when it comes to drugs. Mostly because of chance, and the fact that I will never go out of my way to get anything. I take what is offered to me, and that's about it. If I tried something other, then I probably don't remember it. 

Excess alcohol is not my friend. It makes me laugh one second and cry the next. No thank you. 

On another note, I like those multi-flavored hookah pens or whatever they're called. They smell nice.


----------



## intpanonyme

INTP
LSD>shrooms>weed>nicotene>hydrocodone/oxycontin/vicodin>alcohol


----------



## rambleonrose

INFJ

Alcohol
Nicotine
Ritalin
Weed
Mushrooms
Acid (once in a blue moon)


----------



## Convex

Alcohol.


----------



## PronounceMeDead

weed on nearly a daily basis , salvia too , but not that often , alchohol and LSD once in while


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

LSD's my favourite but the only things I have fairly regularly are alcohol and weed.


----------



## noaydi

FiNeSiTe (INFj socionic - INFP mbti) :
I believe I already answered this thread, but after more test, top 5 is : 

1) LSD/ETH LAD/AL LAD/1p-LSD (LSD analogues)
2) DMT (smoked)
3) ketamine
4) shrooms/4acoDMT 4hoMET combo
5) MDMA

At the middle of the list are pure stimulant (cocaine/base cocaine, speed, smoked aPVP, 3mmc...), I sometime used them when working for long hours or for staying awake more than 24-48h at rave party . I didn't took any stimulant since 6 month and plan to never take anymore, due to possible health consequence and addiction potential.

At the end of the list are downer (benzo -what's the point with that ??-, alcohol -make me depressed-, opiate -make me 50% of myself while being happy about it and addicted-the only one opiate which is somewhat cool aside the taste is kratom)

Psychedelics are my DOC, they're for me the only drugs that are actually worth it. Rich high, visuals, mental side is excellent, feeling of openness, creativity, trancendense and freedom, feeling that something is really hapenning while on them (I take some psyche at the very least every 2 month, generally 2 time a month, sometime 1 - 2 time a week).
MDMA is not that bad, I didnt like it the 2 or 3 first time I used it, but after that I began to like it (I take MDMA ~ 1 time each 4-6 month). 
Ketamine is special drug, dissociative somewhat psychedelic, I take it aiming for the k-hole (>150mg), when I can get my hand on it (each 3 to 6 month generally). I was addicted to it back to 2013, when I stupidly binged on it every day for 4 month alternating with MXE (another dissociative) with extreme tolerance (racking 200-400mg line, alternating with 100mg line of MXE for avoiding extreme cost...).

I liked a bit weed when I smoked often (1 or 2 stick a day), but with no tolerance I don't like it (While on THC with no tolerance I don't get any shit about wtf is hapening, goldfish memory, and get all paranoid. Plus it make me lazy... Didn't smoke since 6 month for this reason, but I don't plan to never take again).





tylerofwahstate said:


> ....MDMA: People say this helps them "like music more" but I already get lost in music, especially syrupy-sweet trance/electro (but OMG not just trance/electro), without the aid of any drugs. People without an immediate affinity for music probably benefit from this drug the most, but other than that, it just has a "fake" good feeling....
> 
> ...Mushrooms/LSD/DMT: Like ecstasy, this "enhances" a perception with sounds and colors seeming to be more vibrant, though slightly different from how a psychedelic stimulant like MDMA. I think that a person who lives in their heads already have a connection to a surreal imagination-state and would benefit less from (or need-less) the altered state of a psychedelic drug to "see things differently". To me, using psychedelic drugs to achieve creativity is like bowling with bumpers, though this is just for me, of course; not all INTJ's are made of the same stuff. :wink:


I'm 10000% agreeing with your point about MDMA, and it's for this very reason I didn't like it the 3 first time I took it. After that I learned to like other side of the high : for me, MDMA is not only about music, emphaty and stuff, it's mainly about chatting and feeling good. Not all the stuff ppl make it about.

For psyche, I'm somewhat agreeing with you, but you missed the spiritual aspect of psyche. Psyche aren't about creativity and seeing stuff from another point of view, things I can already do by myself (but Ive to admit psyche show you sometime way of seeing things impossible to achieve clean)


----------



## B3LIAL

I value my health so only alcohol and once a week.

I'd be willing to use weed occasionally if I could find a decent supplier.

I'd might be willing to try LSD and Mushrooms.


----------



## vierkant

hard to pick a favourite between drugs that i like that have totally different effects. 

but it's probably amphetamine (speed). makes you think clearer, puts things in perspective. i love having conversations on speed. it's deep and neverending.

was fond of ketamine for a while, because it made me feel more connected and it was totally fun (it made me more loose and kept things simple). but eventually it made everything harder then they were. took me a while to figure out it made me stuck. still love ketamine, but i totally changed my way of using it.

not sure why but hallucinogens never made me see weird shit, but DMT was an interesting experience.


----------



## jonkay92

IamOpening said:


> Are there any other INFPs here who can't use drugs?


I'm an INFP and I've recently learnt that I can't do drugs. The last few months I have been having the most exquisite sex, high on weed, mephedrone and GHB. The hours and days after when I am by myself, I am contemplating suicide because the come down is so emotionally painful and full of paranoia. Meanwhile, my emotionally solid friend is absolutely fine. 

I have to stay away and I am planning to from now on. I'm a creature of experimentation who wants to taste everything, in spite of the damage it might inflict. Recently I was so tempted to join a lover in taking crystal meth but I had to absolutely put my foot down and walk away. Trying to stay healthy emotionally is like walking a tight rope and I have to stay away to keep balanced. I get the impression that some people who do drugs with underlying emotional issues, aren't looking for 'release' but are looking for their buttons to be pressed or to be nudged off the edge. 

So, just cigarettes and coffee for me


----------



## shameless

Oh well my current drug of choice is coffee, redbull, and cigarettes, sometimes have a mellow wine night every few weeks. (every now and then I go out on a girls night and drink tequila or jagg bombs thats rare)

These things above replaced my true choice because I now have children and chose to raise my children in a conducive child rearing environment. 

But in my past time I sure did love the...











& 






I was a stoner in highschool I think honestly just because I had easy access. My Ni INTJ mother needed it to chill the flip out and I could just go and grab her stash whenever. Or just ask her to smoke me and my friends up. But yeah once I tried cocaine I never really felt like weed was all that great. Its a downer. I hate it the once a year someone talks me into eating a brownie now. I like coke because its like my senses are on a jolt heightened. Like the hulk. 

Anyways I grew up around addicts my dad passed young because of alcoholism and meth & cocaine use in abundance. And my sister has a major addiction problem. I guess I have always teetered on the lines of cautionary with all that stuff because I never wanted to be the poster child of an addicted mess. 

As I have said before I am sure if I were on a get away vacation somewhere like vegas I would maybe indulge but really those things are just not conducive to raising my children the way I chose to bring them up. Which is with a parent who prioritizes them, vs drug use to evade life.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

a y a h u a s c a


----------



## Ausserirdische

Prog rock


----------



## Saturnian Devil

ISTP. 

I prefer weed, but I don't smoke it very often.


----------



## tylerofwahstate

*...*



Bluehealer said:


> Funny post. I'm curious if you have really used Heroin and how did you ingest it?


 Was my description "off" in your opinion? As for how I ingested it, it was smoked off of foil, and also smoked via hot knives, kinda like knife hits with green, only requiring much less pressure as it melts pretty easily. I'm no connoisseur, but I have tried it and other opiates.


----------



## Kaleidoskies

INFP, I tend to smoke weed for week or two then take breaks but I think I'm just wanting to take time away from it for a while cause it makes me lethargic and want to do nothing. I only like the high if I haven't been high for a while. The only psychedelic I've done is morning glory seeds and I seemed to enjoy it besides the lethargic feeling I got from it. I think I'd really like shrooms and acid! 
I don't like alcohol because I usually can't "feel" anything and it just makes me feel empty in a way, so I never drink.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ENTP main

I guess weed, counting the number of times, but it's getting stale lately. If i were to take only one drug ever again, it'd be LSD or something similar.


----------



## dont use shower

benzodiazipines 

although i get them legally these days and use them sometimes for anxiety related to bipolar disorder and not on a daily basis
but if i had to choose just one drug to bring to a desert island it´d be tons of valium
itd be a perfetct vacation 

beer, weed on occasion when its offered to me

amphetamines are too annoying... i just cant bother with staying awake for days and then crash in total misary

id like to try lsd or mushrooms but i dont think i dare

ritalin makes me into the most annoying blabbermouth on the planet


----------



## Max

ESXP - Coffee, alcohol and weed. I rarely smoke weed. Honest. I take coffee everyday and alcohol occasionally. I'm surprised no-one has mentioned caffeine as a drug recently lol. 

I don't really do recreational drugs as I feel no need to.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

ENFP here. 
Ahhhh, my choice is definitely weed. A nice relaxant for an energetic type like myself. I do it occasionally at this pt. in my life, probably once a month. I however, do prefer the feeling I get from alcohol, (but I absolutely HATE the consumption). For me, just smoking weed itself, is therapy enough. Releasing the negative energy, taking in the positive energy.

As for other drugs, I personally will never do anything other than these two, but I'm not gonna lie and say I haven't been curious as to how far the human mind can possibly explore when on other drugs. If I were to try another drug, it would definitely be shrooms. But, the reason I don't do shrooms is that I'm scared for what I would see from my subconscious, my Id. For that reason only, I am not going to try other drugs. However, I respect people who have the courage to do so!

Oh, and speaking of drugs, I forgot about one I use twice a day-- caffeine from Coffee! Can't live without it.


----------



## starvingautist

It used to be DXM. Smooth, calm, whirling, vast soundscapes, realisations, complete detachment. I do miss it sometimes, but the vomit is probably not worth it. And I don't think NMDA receptor antagonists are too good for the noggin.

Nowadays, I think LSD must be my favourite. Lucid, energetic, extremely rapid thinking, utter euphoria. It's amazing. I won't be doing it again for a good while though - it has definitely taught me that it's possible to take too much of a good thing.

I've smoked weed the most though. It's a good companion, but it makes motivation a struggle. At the moment, it's not for me.

Alcohol in small doses is quite pleasant. Nicotine is something I ingest just for the sake of it..


----------



## kjdaniels

ISFJ 
And I use alcohol and weed. I prefer weed though because it helps me relax and enjoy the moment instead of over worrying about things


----------



## Stevester

SJs: Booze......_maybe_ the occasional weed (especially it's it's legalized. ESxJs probably tried some harder stuff in their younger days due to being social and having Tertiary Ne. 

SPs: Anything! The stronger, the better. Probably get addicted once they find something that floats their boat. 

NPs: Will try everything at least once, probably love to compare all different kinds of drugs and settle on a few that really works for them (Lower Si)

NJs: Probably stay clear of them as it messes with their focus, but will every now and them binge on something thanks to lower Se. INxJs are probably the most likely to be _''drug virgins''_


----------

